# ~m12 Galleria~



## m12

Just a little gallery of my work. I'll include a few I found I gave a little more effort than normal in. Before anybody does comment on this, my style is a weird mix of multiple tutorials and tips I've seen.

*Signature Requests are back! To place a request, please visit my Marketplace Request thread. *
Newest Signature(s):

















Older Signatures:

















I make a variety of other graphics as well, including userbars, site buttons, Pok?mon fusions, and etcetera.


----------



## m12

Pok?mon Fusions:

Groudark:




Champuff:




Mewdoom:




Nineon:




Mr. Sable:




Nidovoir:




Lickigatr:




Bulbagrowl:




Azupuff:




Charchomp:




Zoreelectrua:




Simiscaft:




Serperielle:





Custom Trainer Edits:


----------



## Thunder

Hey, it's been awhile since i've seen you on :O Nice sigs.


----------



## Horus

Simply Incredible.


Had to edit this post, could not let such stupidity be on this thread


----------



## m12

Thank you for the comments, you two. I'd like to ask each of you, though, to pick out 2 of your favorites. This can help me determine which style is more admirable by others.


----------



## Jas0n

I love the background on that one





This one is generally sexy, quite unique, too :3


----------



## m12

Ah, I see. Thank you. I try to put emphasis on my backgrounds, as if they're part of the focal point as well. I think this balances out the signature.

As for the Prototype one, I, too, believe it is sexy and unique. :3


----------



## Horus

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the comments, you two. I'd like to ask each of you, though, to pick out 2 of your favorites. This can help me determine which style is more admirable by others.


For me it'd have to be the 2nd to the top and the 3rd to the bottom


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I love the background on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is generally sexy, quite unique, too :3


Pretty much this.


----------



## SamXX

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hey, it's been awhile since i've seen you on :O Nice sigs.


Yes! And he bought full modern from me for 1mil!

Your CS4 works is much better by far.
Good work


----------



## Nightray

These two..
Are the best IMO, You're very good, I like your work.

The other ones are pretty good too.


----------



## Robin

Awesome sigs. Awesome sprites. Everything is great.

How do you make those sprite fusions? Do you use paint, photoshop, gimp, etc...


----------



## Sab

bout time u post up sigs again XP


----------



## m12

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Awesome sigs. Awesome sprites. Everything is great.
> 
> How do you make those sprite fusions? Do you use paint, photoshop, gimp, etc...


I use Photoshop for the fusions. Thank you for the comments, is there anything anyone would suggest I'd work on, though? I can't be *that* good, right?


----------



## StbAn

Hey can you make me a sig? send me a pm if you can


----------



## m12

StbAn said:
			
		

> Hey can you make me a sig? send me a pm if you can


Sure. This is the only request I will take, though. I have enough to do as it is, so send me the details in Private Messaging.


----------



## m12

I apologize for double posting. I'm bumping this up, since I'm accepting requests for the weekend.


----------



## Prof Gallows

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I apologize for double posting. I'm bumping this up, since I'm accepting requests for the weekend.


Could I take this opportunity to ask you for a sig?

If so. You can make it however you want, as long as it has Dr. Wiley in it.
Also, do I have to pay you for it?


----------



## bittermeat

They are brilliant.


----------



## m12

I do free requests. I'll get to work on it right now. Stay tuned.


----------



## Prof Gallows

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I do free requests. I'll get to work on it right now. Stay tuned.


Ah fantastic. Thank you much.


----------



## Numner

Not to be unusable-

But omg these sigs are so sexy @.@

Do want







^ My fav


----------



## m12

Soul said:
			
		

> Not to be unusable-
> 
> But omg these sigs are so sexy @.@
> 
> Do want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ My fav


I appreciate the compliments, Soul. Same goes for you Bit. Soul, if you ever want one, just let me know.


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be unusable-
> 
> But omg these sigs are so sexy @.@
> 
> Do want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ My fav
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the compliments, Soul. Same goes for you Bit. Soul, if you ever want one, just let me know.
Click to expand...

I'll try to look for a render.

And I don't care what it looks like.

Cause I can trust you to make it however you feel like.


----------



## m12

Alright. Also, Professor Gallows, you signature is complete. Would you like any changes?


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Alright. Also, Professor Gallows, you signature is complete. Would you like any changes?


Can you take a bad looking one?

I can't find one of Soul Eater Evans in his suit, I might make one.


----------



## Prof Gallows

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Alright. Also, Professor Gallows, you signature is complete. Would you like any changes?


That's amazing! No changes are necessary at all.
Thank you so much.


----------



## m12

Soul said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. Also, Professor Gallows, you signature is complete. Would you like any changes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take a bad looking one?
> 
> I can't find one of Soul Eater Evans in his suit, I might make one.
Click to expand...

If it is a reasonable size, I can give it a shot.


----------



## AndyB

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Alright. Also, Professor Gallows, you signature is complete. Would you like any changes?


That's fantastic.
I really like all of your sigs, great work. I don't really have anything to say other than that.


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. Also, Professor Gallows, you signature is complete. Would you like any changes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take a bad looking one?
> 
> I can't find one of Soul Eater Evans in his suit, I might make one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is a reasonable size, I can give it a shot.
Click to expand...

Never mind, found it.

Use one of these if you please:

http://i321.photobucket.com/albums/nn373/heavymetall/SoulEvans.png

http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss4/Blkdrgn415/soulevansrender.png

Before photobucket deletes them due to inactivity >_>


----------



## m12

Soul, what would you like for the text?


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Soul, what would you like for the text?


I guess just Soul.


----------



## m12

I tried a new style out with your request. I hope it is to your liking.






Edit: I apologize. I forgot to add a border. Here's a second version.


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I tried a new style out with your request. I hope it is to your liking.


Oh thank God.

I was gonna tell you to use that render but I thought you already been to far so I decided not to.

Looks great! ;D

I'll link your name here for now seeing as you're doing requests for the weekend.


----------



## m12

Thank you very much. I enjoy making signatures that people like.

Edit: by the way, you might want to remove one of the http:// from that link. It's redirecting to nothing.


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. I enjoy making signatures that people like.
> 
> Edit: by the way, you might want to remove one of the http:// from that ]Oops @.@
> 
> I don't see why the URL automatically assigns an extra http://


----------



## «Jack»

Yey requests.

Gimme a sec to get you a render.


----------



## m12

Alright. Let me know if you'd like any extra text in it other than your username.


----------



## «Jack»

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Alright. Let me know if you'd like any extra text in it other than your username.


Awright.
I've got 2 renders, you can choose either. 
And  please put Jack on it, not Jak.
http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=2
http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=5


----------



## m12

Jak said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. Let me know if you'd like any extra text in it other than your username.
> 
> 
> 
> Awright.
> I've got 2 renders, you can choose either.
> And  please put Jack on it, not Jak.
> http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=2
> http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=5
Click to expand...

They're both the same render, it seems.


----------



## «Jack»

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. Let me know if you'd like any extra text in it other than your username.
> 
> 
> 
> Awright.
> I've got 2 renders, you can choose either.
> And  please put Jack on it, not Jak.
> http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=2
> http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're both the same render, it seems.
Click to expand...

Wut.
Hang on, I'm not sure if I ]http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-46645[/url]
http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-47642


----------



## Vooloo

Ooh, mind if I can do a request? Your sigs are really great.

Render:
http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=11

Just put "Miku" on it.


----------



## Entei Slider

:O :O :O. Nineon is one of the best I've ever seen......


----------



## m12

Miku, the link you provided is telling me that there is no image to display. I'll be able to start on it tomorrow, since I'm a bit exhausted. Keep the requests coming, and thank you all for the compliments.

Jack, your signature is finished. Would you like any changes?


----------



## «Jack»

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Miku, the ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/jacksig.png[/img]


No, I think it looks great!
Gimme a sec to put it in my randomizer and credit you.


----------



## NikoKing

Nice work man, you're probably one of the best graphics makers I've seen in quite a while (and that's saying a lot too :O ) .  

By the way, may I please request a signature?

(sorry if you had a form, hopefully this form will work).
Size: 400x150px
Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&pos=30&uid=268935
(if you don't have a feeling for the type of render, just feel free to tell me.  I'll go get a different render to your liking  )
Text: Niko
Details:  Just make sure it flows nice and smoothly, but otherwise surprise me ;D .


----------



## Sarah

amaaazing sigs !
mind if i request one ?

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=12
Text: Lady Gaga
Sarah!
Size: 350 x 130

thank you so muchh 

EDIT: if it's okay, could you put Sarah! on one and Kitty on another ?


----------



## Vooloo

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Miku, the ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/jacksig.png[/img]


Oh, then would this work?

http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/397376/normal_Hatsune%20Miku%20-%20Error.png


----------



## Numner

Miku said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku, the ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/jacksig.png[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then would this work?
> 
> http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/397376/normal_Hatsune%20Miku%20-%20Error.png
Click to expand...

Looks small ._.

But that's just me.


----------



## m12

I can see it now. I'll get to work on it.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Oh my gosh! You're great at making them. I like the "Master of time" with Dialga and "The Force is within" the backgrounds were very clever and pretty!


----------



## SamXX

Damn I seen that being used on GaGaBoards XD

Small world. I thought it looked a bit like sigs I've seen of yours but just thought it was a coincidence, I love it <3


----------



## kierraaa-

Nice!


----------



## Vooloo

Soul said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku, the ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/jacksig.png[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then would this work?
> 
> http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/397376/normal_Hatsune%20Miku%20-%20Error.png
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks small ._.
> 
> But that's just me.
Click to expand...

The original render was larger than that but it didn't show anymore. ._.


----------



## Mr. L

i want a champuff xD


----------



## m12

Sarah, your signature will be finished soon. As for Niko and Miku, your signatures are done.

Niko:




Would you like any changes?

Miku:




Would you like any changes?


----------



## Vooloo

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Miku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?


For some reason, I don't really like the font. Could you change the font a bit?


----------



## iVocaloid

Veryyyyy good!
If I need a req I will PM you 
- time to find  a render -


----------



## Thunder

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sarah, your signature will be finished soon. As for Niko and Miku, your signatures are done.
> 
> Niko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?


That is niiiiiiice =O


----------



## NikoKing

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sarah, your signature will be finished soon. As for Niko and Miku, your signatures are done.
> 
> Niko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> Miku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?


I think it looks great  .  Maybe soft brush erase some of the effects that cover some of Kirby.  I also think the top right of Kirby should be a little more sharp, but other then that awesome work  .


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sarah, your signature will be finished soon. As for Niko and Miku, your signatures are done.
> 
> Niko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> Miku:
> Would you like any changes?


My attention is extremely drawn to that are in the right where it's a straight line going down, right next to the yoyo.

I don't know why but it's driving me crazy.


----------



## m12

Here are your changes, Niko and Miku.











Would you guys like any further changes?


----------



## kierraaa-

The new ones are Awesome!


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Here are your changes, Niko and Miku.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys like any further changes?


It disappeared? ._.


----------



## m12

Soul said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are your changes, Niko and Miku.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys like any further changes?
> 
> 
> 
> It disappeared? ._.
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you're going on about.

I'm kidding. I deleted the line.


----------



## NikoKing

Thanks a lot man  .  Do you need any TBT bells or is it free?


----------



## Josh

Your awesome at signatures.
Also I added you to the Art Gallery List as you have requested ^_^


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are your changes, Niko and Miku.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys like any further changes?
> 
> 
> 
> It disappeared? ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you're going on about.
> 
> I'm kidding. I deleted the line.
Click to expand...

O, u

Trying to trick me!

Tell me if you need some, "extra practice"

:v *cough*


----------



## Conor

Can I request one?

Could you make me a Banjo Kazooie signature, I'm not too fussed about the background/effects.
http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=0


----------



## m12

-Niko said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot man  .  Do you need any TBT bells or is it free?


It's free. I'll be finishing the other requests when I return home from the movies later tonight. Thank you all for your requests.


----------



## Vooloo

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Here are your changes, Niko and Miku.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys like any further changes?


OMGGG, thanks. :3 I'll credit youz.


----------



## Rockman!

I really like the Dialga one.

Mind if I make a request?


----------



## m12

Go ahead. Leave the information on here. I'll get to it later.


----------



## Rockman!

Sounds good.

*Size*: Whatever works for you.
*Image(s) to use*: Any image of Geo Stelar and Mega Man (From the Starforce series.)
Give it a blue coloring and when you render it, make it look like the wind is blowing by.


----------



## m12

Conor said:
			
		

> Can I request one?
> 
> Could you make me a Banjo Kazooie signature, I'm not too fussed about the background/effects.
> http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=0


Conor, for some odd reason, I keep getting a Megaman render instead of a Banjo Kazooie render. I've cleared my cache, yet it still isn't the one you seem to want. Is there any way you can upload the image you'd like onto an image hosting site?

Sarah, here is your request:










Would you like any changes?

Rockman:






Would you like any changes?


----------



## Sarah

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I request one?
> 
> Could you make me a Banjo Kazooie signature, I'm not too fussed about the background/effects.
> http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=0
> 
> 
> 
> Conor, for some odd reason, I keep getting a Megaman render instead of a Banjo Kazooie render. I've cleared my cache, yet it still isn't the one you seem to want. Is there any way you can upload the image you'd like onto an image hosting site?
> 
> Sarah, here is your request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> Rockman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
Click to expand...

Oh. My. God. I love it. Best sig maker on TeeBeeTee imo. ;D


----------



## m12

Thank you very much. Alright, I will not be taking any more requests until next weekend. Thank you all for giving me something to do during this extremely slow weekend.


----------



## Conor

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I request one?
> 
> Could you make me a Banjo Kazooie signature, I'm not too fussed about the background/effects.
> http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=0
> 
> 
> 
> Conor, for some odd reason, I keep getting a Megaman render instead of a Banjo Kazooie render. I've cleared my cache, yet it still isn't the one you seem to want. Is there any way you can upload the image you'd like onto an image hosting site?
> 
> Sarah, here is your request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> Rockman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
Click to expand...

Um, thats strange. I'll PM you the render I'd like on tinypic.


----------



## Rockman!

*drools*

._.

You.
Are.
Amazing.

Thanks~

*pays*


----------



## m12

Rockman. said:
			
		

> *drools*
> 
> ._.
> 
> You.
> Are.
> Amazing.
> 
> Thanks~
> 
> *pays*


Thank you very much. I appreciate your donation. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## m12

I apologize for the double post. I am taking requests whenever. If there are also any incomplete requests, please remind me now.


----------



## Sarah

Are we allowed to request another signature from you if we've already requested one before ? 8D (I feel like randomizing my siggy)


----------



## m12

Of course. You may request as many as you'd like, as long as it's reasonable in quantity.


----------



## merinda!

How much TBTB do you charge?


----------



## m12

-mez said:
			
		

> How much TBTB do you charge?


I don't charge anything at all.


----------



## merinda!

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much TBTB do you charge?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't charge anything at all.
Click to expand...

Oh really?
Well, Could you make me a sig using this.
And I'm not too picky about the colour scheme or whatever, so just whatever looks good.


----------



## m12

No problem. I'll get to work on it right away.


----------



## Sarah

Yay
Mind if I request 2 ? : P

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=26
Text: Sarah
Size: 400x120

Stock: http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/ndigo-we-break-bread/2009/12/07/taylor_swift.jpg
Text: Sarah!
Taylor Swift
Size: 400x120

thanks so much. : D


----------



## m12

I'll be working on your requests now, Sarah.

Mez:






Would you like any changes?


----------



## merinda!

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I'll be working on your requests now, Sarah.
> 
> Mez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?


Nope. Looks DDD
Thanks so much!


----------



## Sarah

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I'll be working on your requests now, Sarah.
> 
> Mez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?


Omg that's awesomee. : D


----------



## m12

Thank you, Sarah.

Also:






		Code:
	

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sarahtaylor.png








		Code:
	

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sarahtaylor.png


Would you like any changes?


----------



## Sarah

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Thank you, Sarah.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sarahtaylor.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sarahtaylor.png
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?


Omg ! Thanks so much ! : D
Amazinnng !


----------



## JasonBurrows

Could I request a signature please?

Do whatever you want, but I'd like it Tombi 2 related please with the Tombi 2 logo 
(Not Tomba Logo as that is USA)

Logo:


----------



## m12

Here it is:






The lack of any high quality logo, renders, or anything else for that matter made the overall quality of this signature to be dismal. Would you like any changes?


----------



## Gnome

Render: *Click here*
Text: Sean, Hypnotic
Size: 400 x 120


----------



## JasonBurrows

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of any high quality logo, renders, or anything else for that matter made the overall quality of this signature to be dismal. Would you like any changes?


Nah, and it's brilliant malesretmit12.


----------



## NikoKing

I know I already requested one from you, but I really do love your style of signatures  .

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=0
Text: Niko
Size: 400x150
Details: Feel free to surprise me  .


----------



## JasonBurrows

Any sort of logo like the Tombi one, but with this.

http://archives.bulbagarden.net/media/upload/4/4a/HeartGold_SoulSilver_Logo.png


----------



## m12

Sean:






Would you like any changes?

I will be working on your requests now, Niko and Jason.

Edit: Niko, the render you want is Baby Peach, right? That's what I get when it shows up. I'm just confirming, since I've been having cache problems with Planet Renders.

Jason, which logo would you like me to use out of the two?


----------



## NikoKing

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> I will be working on your requests now, Niko and Jason.
> 
> Edit: Niko, the render you want is Baby Peach, right? That's what I get when it shows up. I'm just confirming, since I've been having cache problems with Planet Renders.


Baby Peach?  That's weird :O .  I'll try ]http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pid=45991&fullsize=1[/url]
Hopefully this link works, also I'd like it to have dark colors too, if that's alright with you  .


----------



## m12

-Niko said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> I will be working on your requests now, Niko and Jason.
> 
> Edit: Niko, the render you want is Baby Peach, right? That's what I get when it shows up. I'm just confirming, since I've been having cache problems with Planet Renders.
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Peach?  That's weird :O .  I'll try ]http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pid=45991&fullsize=1[/url]
> Hopefully this link works, also I'd like it to have dark colors too, if that's alright with you  .
Click to expand...

Perfect. I got Nidoking. I'll get to work on it right away.


----------



## NikoKing

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> I will be working on your requests now, Niko and Jason.
> 
> Edit: Niko, the render you want is Baby Peach, right? That's what I get when it shows up. I'm just confirming, since I've been having cache problems with Planet Renders.
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Peach?  That's weird :O .  I'll try ]http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pid=45991&fullsize=1[/url]
> Hopefully this link works, also I'd like it to have dark colors too, if that's alright with you  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect. I got Nidoking. I'll get to work on it right away.
Click to expand...

Yep, it's Nidoking.  .


----------



## JasonBurrows

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Jason, which logo would you like me to use out of the two?


Both if possible?

Text: 'Present Consoles, Past Games...'


----------



## m12

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason, which logo would you like me to use out of the two?
> 
> 
> 
> Both if possible?
> 
> Text: 'Present Consoles, Past Games...'
Click to expand...

Having both logos in one signature won't work out well, unless I make it animated. This will make it lose quality, since it will have to be a GIF image. Is this fine with you?

Niko:






Would you like any changes?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Alright, can I have two?

One Silvery for SoulSilver and one Gold for HeartGold?


----------



## m12

Jason:











Would you like any changes?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Yeah, could Ho-Oh be it's original colour like Lugia is, that would perfect it.


----------



## m12

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Yeah, could Ho-Oh be it's original colour like Lugia is, that would perfect it.


They're both Colorized, so should I revert both of them back to their original colors?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Yes please, but it's weird as Lugia is the correct colour?


----------



## Josh

Damn.. Your the best signature maker I've seen ever.
I would request a signature, But I see your busy.
Your also making want to make a signature.


----------



## m12

I'm not busy at all. Request whenever you'd like. Thank you for the compliment.

Jason:











There you go.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I've added them to my Random Signature, thanks malesretmit12.

Off Topic:
I'm priviledged to have you on the Graphic's Designer team in MMC.


----------



## Josh

Are you sure? If so, can you make me a Sudowoodo signature please?
Add the text "Josh". I can't get onto planet renders as my internet has gone very slow.

If you do, that'll be awesome.
Thanks!


----------



## NikoKing

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason, which logo would you like me to use out of the two?
> 
> 
> 
> Both if possible?
> 
> Text: 'Present Consoles, Past Games...'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having both logos in one signature won't work out well, unless I make it animated. This will make it lose quality, since it will have to be a GIF image. Is this fine with you?
> 
> Niko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
Click to expand...

Nope, it's awesome  .


----------



## JasonBurrows

Signature with Mario riding Yoshi please, use any Mario-related background if you can find one.

Please PM me the final sig.


----------



## m12

Jason, I will work on your request tomorrow. Your 3 signature limit has been reached. Josh, I am working on your signature now.


----------



## Josh

Thanks, Can't wait.


----------



## Trundle

Can you make me one.. With Marth or Wil or Ephraim, from fire Emblem?


----------



## m12

MrMr, your request is now being worked on.

Josh:






Would you like any changes?


----------



## Josh

I <3 it!
Is this free or do I have to pay?
Thank you so much


----------



## m12

It's free. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Josh

Really? Nice.
Thanks again.


----------



## AndyB

I really do like your sigs, some of the best graphics out there.

I'd like to request a sig, just to be done whenever. 
I'd want something with the Big Daddy on, preferably from Bioshock 2 but not too much of a must. I've not yet found any decent renders for the one from Bioshock 2. Possibly to fit the style of the game, like the 1950's noir phase.
Text to say AtomicYeti

If you can get around to doing this, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trundle

Okay. ^_^


----------



## Sarah

Wow, amazing signatures, m12. : D


----------



## m12

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Wow, amazing signatures, m12. : D


Thank you very much, Sarah.

MrMr:







Would you like any changes?

Andy, I'm working on your request right now.


----------



## Josh

Wow, m12 you must be a very busy guy


----------



## m12

Josh. said:
			
		

> Wow, m12 you must be a very busy guy


I don't consider signatures as busy work. I relax and let myself go. It's a way for me to relax during the weekend.


----------



## Josh

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, m12 you must be a very busy guy
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider signatures as busy work. I relax and let myself go. It's a way for me to relax during the weekend.
Click to expand...

Ah I see, Signatures for me is hard work.
Maybe because I have no inspriation most of the time.


----------



## AndyB

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Andy, I'm working on your request right now.


Thanks. And it's nice to know that you feel so relaxed while doing them, that you aren't stressed out by them. Quite refreshing. =)


----------



## Sarah

Sorry. But I had to. xD

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pid=8753&fullsize=1
Text: Sarah!
Size: 400x120

I promise this will be my last one. :3


----------



## m12

It's no problem, Sarah. I'll get to work on it right away.

Also, Andy. I really hope I got the right Big Daddy.






Would you like any changes?


----------



## 8bit

i want a excitebike sig that says marlondudeful or a disk-kun sig that says marlondudeful i want it to be colorful


----------



## AndyB

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> It's no problem, Sarah. I'll get to work on it right away.
> 
> Also, Andy. I really hope I got the right Big Daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?


I wanted the text to say AtomicYeti. If that's no trouble, can that be changed?
Oh, and yeah that's the right Big Daddy


----------



## m12

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> i want a excitebike sig that says marlondudeful or a disk-kun sig that says marlondudeful i want it to be colorful


Would you mind finding me the pictures you'd like to use? There are many out there, and I'd prefer some direction with requests.

Edit: I'm sorry, Andy. That completely flew over my head. I'll edit it right now.


----------



## AndyB

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want a excitebike sig that says marlondudeful or a disk-kun sig that says marlondudeful i want it to be colorful
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind finding me the pictures you'd like to use? There are many out there, and I'd prefer some direction with requests.
> 
> Edit: I'm sorry, Andy. That completely flew over my head. I'll edit it right now.
Click to expand...

That's alright, I know AndyB is my username.
Sorry if I'm being a hassle.


----------



## m12

It's no hassle at all. My mistake.

Here you go:






Anything else you would like changed?


----------



## Vooloo

Render: http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a85/ElderKain/MyRenders/BlackRockShooter01.png
Text: Miku, Black★Rock Shooter

Please and thank you. :3


----------



## m12

Thank you all for requesting. I'm going to head out to the movies. Once I return, I'll be able to complete any open requests. Stay tuned, everyone.


----------



## AndyB

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> It's no hassle at all. My mistake.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else you would like changed?


Nope, that is fantastic. Thank you ever so much.


----------



## 8bit

Background Pictures:http://media.strategywiki.org/images/c/cf/Excitebike_screen.png
Picture On Top Of Marlondudeful text:http://archive.gamespy.com/articles/july03/famicom/sidebars/01_41-diskkun.jpg
Picture On Top Right Corner: http://www.taradgame.com/images/famicom/famicom.jpg 
I want the background like Niko's
Text:Marlondudeful in middle


----------



## Trundle

No changes please, thank you. I'd have it up by now but I'm on an iPod.


----------



## m12

Miku, here it is:






Would you like any changes?

Marlon, your signature is being worked on currently.


----------



## SilentHopes

render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=5 (Please remove the Words in the corner.)
Background: Surprise me
Main Text: Lucario
Sub Text: The Master of Aura (By sub text, I mean put this under my main text)


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> render:http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/53786/normal_Lucario3.png (Please remove the Words in the corner.)
> Background: Surprise me
> Main Text: Lucario
> Sub Text: The Master of Aura (By sub text, I mean put this under my main text)


I won't be able to do much with that black background there. Do you have another render or picture you'd like me to use?


----------



## 8bit

is mines still work in progress?


----------



## m12

Yes. I will post it for you when it is complete.


----------



## 8bit

ok thanx


----------



## m12

It is complete, Marlon:






Would you like any changes?

Rorato, will you be able to provide another image source?


----------



## Vooloo

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Miku, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> Marlon, your signature is being worked on currently.


Ohmygosh, this is awesome.

Thanks. :3


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=5 (Please remove the Words in the corner.)
> Background: Surprise me
> Main Text: Lucario
> Sub Text: The Master of Aura (By sub text, I mean put this under my main text)
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be able to do much with that black background there. Do you have another render or picture you'd like me to use?
Click to expand...

I changed the link after I realized it wouldn't work... (which I posted right after you said this...) So, can you use the new one?


----------



## Sarah

Oh no, you forgot about my request. It's alright tho, whenever you get a chance


----------



## m12

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Oh no, you forgot about my request. It's alright tho, whenever you get a chance


My apologies, Sarah. I will be working on that right now. Rorato, I will work on yours as well. Stay tuned.


----------



## Sarah

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, you forgot about my request. It's alright tho, whenever you get a chance
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, Sarah. I will be working on that right now. Rorato, I will work on yours as well. Stay tuned.
Click to expand...

Hehe, that's okay
Thanks so much.


----------



## m12

* A little pro-tip to everyone who requests a render from Planet Renders to be used.

Use this link when providing me the resource. If you use the one on the url bar, it shows a render that I've searched for, so I'm sure it won't be the one you want.*

Thank you.

Edit: Rorato, can you provide me with the link illustrated there for your picture?


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> * A little pro-tip to everyone who requests a render from Planet Renders to be used.
> 
> Use this ]
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Edit: Rorato, can you provide me with the link illustrated there for your picture?*


*http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-14675

Mmkay... That's why I never get my requested signature.... It never works.... ToT*


----------



## Sarah

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Sorry. But I had to. xD
> 
> Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pid=8753&fullsize=1
> Text: Sarah!
> Size: 400x120
> 
> I promise this will be my last one. :3


http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-8753


----------



## SilentHopes

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. But I had to. xD
> 
> Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pid=8753&fullsize=1
> Text: Sarah!
> Size: 400x120
> 
> I promise this will be my last one. :3
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-8753
Click to expand...

Was that supposed to be the correct one for mine? Because I see cat girl....


----------



## Sarah

Rorato said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. But I had to. xD
> 
> Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pid=8753&fullsize=1
> Text: Sarah!
> Size: 400x120
> 
> I promise this will be my last one. :3
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-8753
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that supposed to be the correct one for mine? Because I see cat girl....
Click to expand...

No, the correct one for mine. :3


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. But I had to. xD
> 
> Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pid=8753&fullsize=1
> Text: Sarah!
> Size: 400x120
> 
> I promise this will be my last one. :3
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-8753
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that supposed to be the correct one for mine? Because I see cat girl....
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the right one for her.

Expect these requests in about 3-4 hours, since I'm going out of town for a doctor's appointment soon.


----------



## Sarah

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. But I had to. xD
> 
> Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pid=8753&fullsize=1
> Text: Sarah!
> Size: 400x120
> 
> I promise this will be my last one. :3
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-8753
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that supposed to be the correct one for mine? Because I see cat girl....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's the right one for her.
> 
> Expect these requests in about 3-4 hours, since I'm going out of town for a doctor's appointment soon.
Click to expand...

Okay. Thanks


----------



## 8bit

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> It is complete, Marlon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> Rorato, will you be able to provide another image source?


it is perfect thankx


----------



## muffun

I could use a sig por favor.

Size: 375x135
Render: Link
Text:

Thanks, man. Love your work.


----------



## Trundle

Can I have a second of Hector from Fire Emblem?


----------



## m12

Alright, I just got home. I apologize. I'll catch up on all the requests now.


----------



## Sarah

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Alright, I just got home. I apologize. I'll catch up on all the requests now.


Hehe. You don't have to apologize for having a life


----------



## m12

Sarah:






Would you like any changes? Also, a reminder to the remaining requests. I will be completing them tomorrow during school. My apologies for any inconvenience. Today's schedule was a bit hectic.


----------



## kalinn

those are all super good


----------



## m12

Thank you, Kalinn

Rorato and Muffun:











Would both of you like any changes?

MrMr, your signature will be completed tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## muffun

Looks great, m12! Thanks much!

Can I have the link, please? On a Mac and I have no idea how to copy image locations...


----------



## SamXX

I have a request:




			
				Request said:
			
		

> Name: Sam
> Picture: Click
> Colours: Any, blues or reds preferably but anything you think "goes".
> Text: STARSTRUCK on the top left. Maybe in some thick/bold font like (This)



Thanks! I'll pay 2,000 TBT Bells ^_^


----------



## SamXX

Muffun said:
			
		

> Looks great, m12! Thanks much!
> 
> Can I have the ]Right click on the image, Copy Image Address.


----------



## Trundle

Put two fingers on the mousepad and click.


----------



## Sarah

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sarah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes? Also, a reminder to the remaining requests. I will be completing them tomorrow during school. My apologies for any inconvenience. Today's schedule was a bit hectic.


Woo !
Thanks so much ! It's amazing, as always
I'll put in in my siggy later, cause I'm on my iPod.


----------



## m12

Muffun said:
			
		

> Looks great, m12! Thanks much!
> 
> Can I have the ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/muffunsable.png[/img]/code]


----------



## JasonBurrows

I'm requesting now for my friend, could I request a signature with this.


----------



## muffun

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, m12! Thanks much!
> 
> Can I have the ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/muffunsable.png[/img]/code]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. :]
Click to expand...


----------



## SilentHopes

OH MY GAWD..... THAT IS AMAZING........ O__O


----------



## Trundle

When will you be done?


----------



## m12

My apologies. I've had some unexpected homework. all the requests should be done in an hour.


----------



## Trundle

Yes, that horrid homework. 
I have it too. I don't blame you, I blame the society.


----------



## m12

Jason, your two requests will be finished soon. MrMr, I've finally found a suitable picture of your request and will also be finishing that up tonight.

Sam;









		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/samgagastar.png[/IMG]


Edit:

MrMr:







		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/mrmrhectorsig.png[/IMG]


Would you like any changes?


----------



## Trundle

Thanks, its awesome. No changes.


----------



## Erica

I can request right? XD


----------



## m12

Of course. Request away.


----------



## Rockman!

I've got a request.

*Image to use:*
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/kingdomhearts/images/7/7d/VEN1.png

Give it a dark background with a white crystal-like bottom. Put blue and yellow sparkles and swirls around Ventus to make him stand out just a bit.

And put the name "VENTUS" in a corner somewhere in a white transparent text.

;D

Thanks.


----------



## Gnome

How do you do these so fast and efficient?


----------



## m12

Gnome said:
			
		

> How do you do these so fast and efficient?


I honestly have no idea. It takes me hours when I make signatures for myself, though. I would say that the people who request the signatures themselves are my inspiration (and I also try to get them done on the same request date, like one-day shipping without the shipping or the delivery).


----------



## SilentHopes

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I've got a request.
> 
> *Image to use:*
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/kingdomhearts/images/7/7d/VEN1.png
> 
> Give it a dark background with a white crystal-like bottom. Put blue and yellow sparkles and swirls around Ventus to make him stand out just a bit.
> 
> And put the name "VENTUS" in a corner somewhere in a white transparent text.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Thanks.


That is roxas durrr... With half his shirt... o_o


----------



## Gnome

Rorato said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a request.
> 
> *Image to use:*
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/kingdomhearts/images/7/7d/VEN1.png
> 
> Give it a dark background with a white crystal-like bottom. Put blue and yellow sparkles and swirls around Ventus to make him stand out just a bit.
> 
> And put the name "VENTUS" in a corner somewhere in a white transparent text.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> That is roxas durrr... With half his shirt... o_o
Click to expand...

That's not Roxas.


----------



## SilentHopes

Gnome said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a request.
> 
> *Image to use:*
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/kingdomhearts/images/7/7d/VEN1.png
> 
> Give it a dark background with a white crystal-like bottom. Put blue and yellow sparkles and swirls around Ventus to make him stand out just a bit.
> 
> And put the name "VENTUS" in a corner somewhere in a white transparent text.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> That is roxas durrr... With half his shirt... o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not Roxas.
Click to expand...

Not what my picture says. Or it's roxas with half a new shirt, new pants, shoes, and they changed his name.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a request.
> 
> *Image to use:*
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/kingdomhearts/images/7/7d/VEN1.png
> 
> Give it a dark background with a white crystal-like bottom. Put blue and yellow sparkles and swirls around Ventus to make him stand out just a bit.
> 
> And put the name "VENTUS" in a corner somewhere in a white transparent text.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> That is roxas durrr... With half his shirt... o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not Roxas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what my picture says. Or it's roxas with half a new shirt, new pants, shoes, and they changed his name.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Arguing about the familiarity of a new character to an old one isn't necessary in here. Please take this to a new thread.


----------



## Erica

Request:

Image to use: http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kxwe1vdDsF1qaqp1bo1_500.jpg

I don't care what you do to it, just make it pretty and use their heads. And put "Poreotix" [the dance crew's name] somewhere  on there, and slap my name anywhere too. Thanks<3


----------



## m12

Erica, your request will be completed tomorrow, if that's fine with you. I have to sleep early tonight, due to an important meeting I need to attend early in the morning. I promise to make it extra special to make up for the lost time.

Rockman: 








		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/rockmanventussig.png[/IMG]


Would you like any changes?


----------



## Erica

Its ok, I wasn't expecting it today. :]


----------



## Rockman!

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Erica, your request will be completed tomorrow, if that's fine with you. I have to sleep early tonight, due to an important meeting I need to attend early in the morning. I promise to make it extra special to make up for the lost time.
> 
> Rockman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/rockmanventussig.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?


I loves it.

♥_♥


----------



## Trundle

For my sister, she wants a Zelda signature.


----------



## D Man 83

those are all awesome


----------



## m12

Thank you very much. *All open requests will be completed tonight.*


----------



## JasonBurrows

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. *All open requests will be completed tonight.*


Have I got one or two still m12?


----------



## m12

You have one open request. If your friend wants a request, they must request it directly, unless they do not participate in these forums.


----------



## JasonBurrows

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> You have one open request. If your friend wants a request, they must request it directly, unless they do not participate in these forums.


They don't, they're on MSN though.


----------



## m12

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have one open request. If your friend wants a request, they must request it directly, unless they do not participate in these forums.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, they're on MSN though.
Click to expand...

Can you please reiterate your friend's request? I will be working on that shortly.

Your Mario and Yoshi signature is being worked on. Erica, your request will be completed today as well. I apologize for the tardiness of the request.


----------



## JasonBurrows

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have one open request. If your friend wants a request, they must request it directly, unless they do not participate in these forums.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, they're on MSN though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you please reiterate your friend's request? I will be working on that shortly.
> 
> Your Mario and Yoshi signature is being worked on. Erica, your request will be completed today as well. I apologize for the tardiness of the request.
Click to expand...

Umm... what does.... reiterate... mean?


----------



## m12

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have one open request. If your friend wants a request, they must request it directly, unless they do not participate in these forums.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, they're on MSN though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you please reiterate your friend's request? I will be working on that shortly.
> 
> Your Mario and Yoshi signature is being worked on. Erica, your request will be completed today as well. I apologize for the tardiness of the request.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm... what does.... reiterate... mean?
Click to expand...

It means to repeat the request, and specify the image he/she wants to be used.


----------



## Trundle

Your sigs are uberpwnage.


----------



## Numner

I know I have a sig already, but it's getting too dark for my taste.

I want a light blue and white sig with a vector mixed with c4d style abstract type of sig.

And since I can't find a render with the flow I want "falling or spinning with the hand close up ):"

I guess I'll do this one http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=214


----------



## m12

I'm beginning to pile up with the requests and my weekend time has become compromised due to unpredictable errands. I'll work on the requests today. 

*All requesters, please hold your request(s) until Monday.* Thank you.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Soul said:
			
		

> I know I have a sig already, but it's getting too dark for my taste.
> 
> I want a light blue and white sig with a vector mixed with c4d style abstract type of sig.
> 
> And since I can't find a render with the flow I want "falling or spinning with the hand close up ):"
> 
> I guess I'll do this one http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=214


Can I have one with Vector saying 'Find the Computer Room!' please m12 for my friend.


----------



## m12

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have a sig already, but it's getting too dark for my taste.
> 
> I want a light blue and white sig with a vector mixed with c4d style abstract type of sig.
> 
> And since I can't find a render with the flow I want "falling or spinning with the hand close up ):"
> 
> I guess I'll do this one http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=214
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have one with Vector saying 'Find the Computer Room!' please m12 for my friend.
Click to expand...

Hold the request until Monday. I'll work on it then.


----------



## JoelxD

How much are the signatures 
May I request?


----------



## SilentHopes

JoelxD said:
			
		

> How much are the signatures
> May I request?






			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Please hold all requests until Monday.



Umm.. Have you read this?


----------



## The Sign Painter

I like them.


----------



## Spirit

Nice signatures, I like them.  I'm just not a huge fan of the text on them.


----------



## m12

With many delays, here are all the requests:

Jason:







		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/jasonmariosig.png[/IMG]


Erica:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/ericaporeotix.png[/IMG]


Soul:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/soulbluerussel.png[/IMG]


MrMr, for your sister:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/mrmrsisterrequest.png[/IMG]


Would you all like any changes?


----------



## JoelxD

Can I request now ?
And they are all excellent and well done 

Could I have:
Toon Link and Spirit Zelda riding the spirit train ?
and the caption:Restore the tracks
Thanks


----------



## Trundle

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> With many delays, here are all the requests:
> 
> Jason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/jasonmariosig.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Erica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/ericaporeotix.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Soul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/soulbluerussel.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> MrMr, for your sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/mrmrsisterrequest.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Would you all like any changes?


Dat's sexy brah.

And Idk about the text I think I may get a name change soon.


----------



## m12

Jason:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/jasoncomputerroom.png[/IMG]


Joel:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/Joelzelda.png[/IMG]


Would you like any changes?

Soul: I can edit the name whenever you'd like. Just give me a heads-up.


----------



## Erica

Its pretty<3 Thanks ! Can you put my name somewhere on there also?


----------



## muffun

Hm, mind making me a new signature? If it's not too much trouble?

With this.


----------



## m12

Muffun:







		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/muffunexeggutor.png[/IMG]

Would you like any changes?

Erica:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/ericaporeotixname.png[/IMG]

Would you like any more changes?


----------



## Panties

Amazin.


----------



## Erica

<3


----------



## Sarah

Umm, if it's okay, and not too much trouble, could you like "duplicate" all of the sigs you've made for me, but change the name to Kitty ? If so, thanks in advance. :]


----------



## m12

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Umm, if it's okay, and not too much trouble, could you like "duplicate" all of the sigs you've made for me, but change the name to Kitty ? If so, thanks in advance. :]


It's no trouble at all.







		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sarahtaylorkitty.png[/IMG]








		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sarahpeachsigkitty.png[/IMG]








		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sarahcatkitty.png[/IMG]


----------



## Sarah

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, if it's okay, and not too much trouble, could you like "duplicate" all of the sigs you've made for me, but change the name to Kitty ? If so, thanks in advance. :]
> 
> 
> 
> It's no trouble at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sarahtaylorkitty.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sarahpeachsigkitty.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sarahcatkitty.png[/IMG]
Click to expand...

Thanks so much ! :]


----------



## muffun

It looks awesome! Thanks very much! :]


----------



## SilentHopes

I can't get you a render, but I can get a picture of it.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Can you just like crop it so just the kid with the lightning bolt goes on the signature? Oh, and leave out the text on it.
Text: *I remember black skies, the lightning all around me...*
Background: IDK surprise me.


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> I can't get you a render, but I can get a picture of it.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Can you just like crop it so just the kid with the lightning bolt goes on the signature? Oh, and leave out the text on it.
> Text: *I remember black skies, the lightning all around me...*
> Background: IDK surprise me.


I'll get right on it.

On a related note: That movie was amazing.


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get you a render, but I can get a picture of it.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Can you just like crop it so just the kid with the lightning bolt goes on the signature? Oh, and leave out the text on it.
> Text: *I remember black skies, the lightning all around me...*
> Background: IDK surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get right on it.
> 
> On a related note: That movie was amazing.
Click to expand...

Hmm.. I might read the book. I've heard it's good. :/


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get you a render, but I can get a picture of it.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Can you just like crop it so just the kid with the lightning bolt goes on the signature? Oh, and leave out the text on it.
> Text: *I remember black skies, the lightning all around me...*
> Background: IDK surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get right on it.
> 
> On a related note: That movie was amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm.. I might read the book. I've heard it's good. :/
Click to expand...

I didn't read the book. I'm not a person that would read books for pleasure.

I will have to postpone your request until tomorrow. I have to wake up earlier than normal tomorrow to complete some paperwork for school. Stay tuned.


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get you a render, but I can get a picture of it.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Can you just like crop it so just the kid with the lightning bolt goes on the signature? Oh, and leave out the text on it.
> Text: *I remember black skies, the lightning all around me...*
> Background: IDK surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get right on it.
> 
> On a related note: That movie was amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm.. I might read the book. I've heard it's good. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't read the book. I'm not a person that would read books for pleasure.
> 
> I will have to postpone your request until tomorrow. I have to wake up earlier than normal tomorrow to complete some paperwork for school. Stay tuned.
Click to expand...

That's okay. I would have picked it up tomorrow because I kinda got school and I should probably go to bed now, (Probably won't) and not read until midnight like I did the other day.

I figured out I'm reading a really good book.


----------



## Gnome

The book is much much better then the movie.


----------



## SilentHopes

Gnome said:
			
		

> The book is much much better then the movie.


Heard that a lot as well. Everyone that read the book said the movie is terrible. I just like the movie cover, and think it should be the cover for the book.


----------



## JoelxD

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Jason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/jasoncomputerroom.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Joel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/Joelzelda.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> Soul: I can edit the name whenever you'd like. Just give me a heads-up.


Wow its better than I can even imagine :O
Thank you so much.
But can you just change the murky green to a different coulour?
Just one that goes well with the other ones


----------



## JoelxD

Rorato said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book is much much better then the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Heard that a lot as well. Everyone that read the book said the movie is terrible. I just like the movie cover, and think it should be the cover for the book.
Click to expand...

Hey 
Just want to say the book is extremely amazing
Word cant even comprehend how great the book is.
Theres 5 and each book is better than the last but the last is the best and the saddest


----------



## SamXX

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Umm, if it's okay, and not too much trouble, could you like "duplicate" all of the sigs you've made for me, but change the name to Kitty ? If so, thanks in advance. :]


Shake Your Kitty! (Lady GaGa Song Reference. Sorry )


----------



## Sarah

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, if it's okay, and not too much trouble, could you like "duplicate" all of the sigs you've made for me, but change the name to Kitty ? If so, thanks in advance. :]
> 
> 
> 
> Shake Your Kitty! (Lady GaGa Song Reference. Sorry )
Click to expand...

Shake your kitty 
Shake your kitty (meow) 
Put your arms around me, babe 
I'm giving you permission to feel me 

Shake your shake 
Shake shake 
Shake your sh-shake 
Shake it, shake it 
Shake it, shake it 
Shake it, shake 

olol.

/end of off topic


----------



## m12

Rorato:







		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/roratopercyjackson.png[/IMG]


Would you like any changes?

Joel:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/Joelzeldafixed.png[/IMG]


Would you like any more changes?


----------



## JoelxD

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rorato:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/roratopercyjackson.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> Joel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/Joelzeldafixed.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Would you like any more changes?


That is much better 
Thanks


----------



## m12

Oh, Rorato. I have two choices for you:

Version 1:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/roratopercyjackson.png[/IMG]


Version 2:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/roratopercyjacksonblue.png[/IMG]


----------



## AndyB

Is it possible to request another sig?


----------



## m12

Go right ahead, Andy.


----------



## AndyB

Ok, I'd like the sig to use the Character Roland from the game Borderlands.
http://i824.photobucket.com/albums/zz169/JulieTF2/Borderlands/Borderlands_by_NexusElite.jpg 
As a reference, he's the one on the left. I'm sure there are better renders out there, I can't seem to find any good ones today. Colours to be blue and silver if possible.
Text again to say At0micYeti.  Thanks! =D


----------



## SilentHopes

Thanks! It looks great!

I have another request. Could you make me an avatar from the signature as well?


----------



## Numner

Wait you render?







:s


----------



## m12

Soul said:
			
		

> Wait you render?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :s


No, I don't render. Sorry.


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you render?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :s
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't render. Sorry.
Click to expand...

I'm relieved actually xD


----------



## 8bit

can you edit my sig and try to add the picture on the top right corner just that one and can you edit the silver thing on disk-kun in the middle of my sig
picture


----------



## Yokie

Wait, never mind.


----------



## Micah

Hey males, can I request a signature?


----------



## Jas0n

Comatose said:
			
		

> Hey males, can I request a signature?


Instead of asking if you can request, why not just request so that if he accepts he can get started on it straight away rather than waiting for your request? xD


----------



## Micah

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey males, can I request a signature?
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of asking if you can request, why not just request so that if he accepts he can get started on it straight away rather than waiting for your request? xD
Click to expand...

Ok. Can you use this logo and have the word 'Comatose' somewhere in the sig?

Other than that you can just mess around with it, I don't really care how it looks, but I'd prefer it just to be simple overall.

Thanks!


----------



## m12

Thank you for the requests. I will be working on them tonight and tomorrow. I'm feeling a little under the weather today, so I have been taking a long rest. Expect them tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## m12

My apologies for the double post.

Andy:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/andyrolandsig.png[/IMG]

Would you like any changes?

Rorato:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/roratopercyjacksonavatar.png[/IMG]

Would you like any changes?

Comatose:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/comatoseskillet.png[/IMG]

Would you like any changes?

Marlon:
I'm not clear on what I have to do with your edit. Can you explain it to me once more with greater detail?


----------



## SilentHopes

Thanks.


----------



## Hiro

Hi males, i wanna request a sig! Can you use this picture: http://moetron.com/newfiles/higurashi2_main01.jpg

And put my name somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## Micah

Thanks males! I love it!

How much do you want for it?


----------



## m12

Comatose said:
			
		

> Thanks males! I love it!
> 
> How much do you want for it?


No charge. I'm glad you like it.

Rogar, your request is being worked on currently.


----------



## 8bit

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> can you edit my sig and try to add the picture on the top right corner just that one and can you edit the silver thing on disk-kun in the middle of my sig
> picture


can you put the famicom disk system(just the system not the background) above the marlondudeful text and can you use the top right poster from the image i provided and put it in the place were the famicom used to be(the image with half disk kun and the games


----------



## Hiro

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks males! I love it!
> 
> How much do you want for it?
> 
> 
> 
> No charge. I'm glad you like it.
> 
> Rogar, your request is being worked on currently.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Jas0n

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you edit my sig and try to add the picture on the top right corner just that one and can you edit the silver thing on disk-kun in the middle of my sig
> picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you put the famicom disk system(just the system not the background) above the marlondudeful text and can you use the top right poster from the image i provided and put it in the place were the famicom used to be(the image with half disk kun and the games
Click to expand...

If you know exactly what you want, make it yourself.

By adding so many specifics you make it so hard for a graphic artist to do anything, they are forced to use no imagination on the art and it turns out to be a pile of *censored.2.0*.

So basically, remove all of your specifics or gtfo <3


----------



## AndyB

That's fantastic, thank you. Once again an amazing sig.


----------



## Sazie

*I'd love one sig but I don't know... is this free or not, I'm wondering

and umm I like Lucario, hes my favorite Pokemon, I'd love that as a sig please* >_<


----------



## SilentHopes

Sazie said:
			
		

> *I'd love one sig but I don't know... is this free or not, I'm wondering
> 
> and umm I like Lucario, hes my favorite Pokemon, I'd love that as a sig please* >_<


If u want a signature made, you're gonna have to give him a render.


----------



## m12

Sazie said:
			
		

> *I'd love one sig but I don't know... is this free or not, I'm wondering
> 
> and umm I like Lucario, hes my favorite Pokemon, I'd love that as a sig please* >_<


Go ahead and request. I'll need to have a decent sized render of stock of him, as Rorato stated previously. This is a free service.


----------



## Cottonball

Can you make me a siggy?


----------



## m12

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Can you make me a siggy?


Yes. I'll need the render of stock of your request.


----------



## Cottonball

Pm'd you


----------



## Yokie

I've got a request for a sig. I'll PM you the render.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

How much is a sig?


----------



## m12

They're free.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

goodie

I would like if u can use this:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>and this:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>2 a sig. One on a side and one on a another. Put AnimalCrossingCool in the middle. I will play if this is super,super,super,super,super hard. No time limit!


----------



## Hiro

How is my sig going? =)


----------



## m12

I'm working on all unfulfilled requests at the moment. I apologize greatly for not having much time to work on them sooner.


----------



## Trundle

I'd like to request a Mario Bros. Wii signature, focused on Luigi, then Mario. 
It can also have the toads in it, and I kinda want a background of one of the stages.
I don't want it to say the title of the game, just my name.
If you need to change something around, go ahead.


----------



## m12

Rogar: I have three versions. Pick the one you'd like.







		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/rogarequest.png[/IMG]








		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/rogarequestversion2.png[/IMG]








		Code:
	

[img]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/rogarequest3.png[/img]

Would you like any changes?

To all other requests: They will be completed today.


----------



## Yokie

Take your time.


----------



## SilentHopes

I'll take another signature.

I want both of these renders on the same signature.

Soldier: http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-45664
Logo: http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-52259 (Please size this one down :|)

Thank you. (In advance.)


----------



## Roachey#2

What program do you use?


----------



## muffun

Do you mind making me a new one? This is the last one, I promise. (for a while anyway, haha)

Do whatever you want with it, just use this.

Thanks much!


----------



## m12

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> What program do you use?


I use Photoshop CS4 for my current signatures. I am experienced with GIMP, though. I have some earlier signatures from my time with it.


----------



## Roachey#2

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What program do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I use Photoshop CS4 for my current signatures. I am experienced with GIMP, though. I have some earlier signatures from my time with it.
Click to expand...

oh i use gimp,
is there a user bar maker thingy on PS because you said you make userbars?


----------



## m12

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What program do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I use Photoshop CS4 for my current signatures. I am experienced with GIMP, though. I have some earlier signatures from my time with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh i use gimp,
> is there a user bar maker thingy on PS because you said you make userbars?
Click to expand...

I have a userbar template that I made a while back. I just open that up and edit it around with the content I need.


----------



## SilentHopes

Oh... I should really learn how to use photoshop, but I don't want to pay $700 for it. :/


----------



## Roachey#2

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What program do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I use Photoshop CS4 for my current signatures. I am experienced with GIMP, though. I have some earlier signatures from my time with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh i use gimp,
> is there a user bar maker thingy on PS because you said you make userbars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a userbar template that I made a while back. I just open that up and edit it around with the content I need.
Click to expand...

oh cool


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> Oh... I should really learn how to use photoshop, but I don't want to pay $700 for it. :/


They have student discounts that lower the price quite a bit. Look around some academic websites to see if you can find it. I had to get Photoshop about 5 years ago for my Freshman Web graphics course. I've began to use it in my spare time. My academic license expired 3 years ago, so I began to use GIMP whilst saving up some money to buy a regular license. I repurchased it about 2 years ago, and since then I've upgraded from CS2, to CS3, to the current CS4.


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I should really learn how to use photoshop, but I don't want to pay $700 for it. :/
> 
> 
> 
> They have student discounts that lower the price quite a bit. Look around some academic websites to see if you can find it. I had to get Photoshop about 5 years ago for my Freshman Web graphics course. I've began to use it in my spare time. My academic license expired 3 years ago, so I began to use GIMP whilst saving up some money to buy a regular license. I repurchased it about 2 years ago, and since then I've upgraded from CS2, to CS3, to the current CS4.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't think a 7th grader is gonna get a student discount. :/


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I should really learn how to use photoshop, but I don't want to pay $700 for it. :/
> 
> 
> 
> They have student discounts that lower the price quite a bit. Look around some academic websites to see if you can find it. I had to get Photoshop about 5 years ago for my Freshman Web graphics course. I've began to use it in my spare time. My academic license expired 3 years ago, so I began to use GIMP whilst saving up some money to buy a regular license. I repurchased it about 2 years ago, and since then I've upgraded from CS2, to CS3, to the current CS4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't think a 7th grader is gonna get a student discount. :/
Click to expand...

The discount applies for anyone 6th grade and up, depending on where you buy it from. You just have to look around. Ask your school about details, too.


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I should really learn how to use photoshop, but I don't want to pay $700 for it. :/
> 
> 
> 
> They have student discounts that lower the price quite a bit. Look around some academic websites to see if you can find it. I had to get Photoshop about 5 years ago for my Freshman Web graphics course. I've began to use it in my spare time. My academic license expired 3 years ago, so I began to use GIMP whilst saving up some money to buy a regular license. I repurchased it about 2 years ago, and since then I've upgraded from CS2, to CS3, to the current CS4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't think a 7th grader is gonna get a student discount. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The discount applies for anyone 6th grade and up, depending on where you buy it from. You just have to look around. Ask your school about details, too.
Click to expand...

I doubt my school would have any details. Heck, nobody I know irl even knows what a signature is. I'm serious. NOBODY.


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I should really learn how to use photoshop, but I don't want to pay $700 for it. :/
> 
> 
> 
> They have student discounts that lower the price quite a bit. Look around some academic websites to see if you can find it. I had to get Photoshop about 5 years ago for my Freshman Web graphics course. I've began to use it in my spare time. My academic license expired 3 years ago, so I began to use GIMP whilst saving up some money to buy a regular license. I repurchased it about 2 years ago, and since then I've upgraded from CS2, to CS3, to the current CS4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't think a 7th grader is gonna get a student discount. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The discount applies for anyone 6th grade and up, depending on where you buy it from. You just have to look around. Ask your school about details, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt my school would have any details. Heck, nobody I know irl even knows what a signature is. I'm serious. NOBODY.
Click to expand...

Photoshop's main purpose isn't for signatures. It's photo and image manipulation. It's used around the world. I'm sure somebody that is technologically or artistically inclined at your school will know what it is.


----------



## Cottonball

What about mine? D:


----------



## m12

It's being worked on, along with all the other requests.


----------



## Cottonball

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> It's being worked on, along with all the other requests.


Alright , when its done can you please Pm it to me I might not see it on here and get frustrated :]  and thanks! <3


----------



## Trundle

It'll probably be tomorrow by the time I get this, unless you have it in the next 20 minutes, Lol


----------



## Ricano

I've seen you make signatures, but not avatars. Unless I missed any J:
Can you make one using this?

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/Ninetales240/Lightning.png
You don't need any text on it, and if it's too limited space for an avatar you can make a signature.
Thanks


----------



## m12

I'll add your request to the list. Unfortunately, the requests will have to be delayed for one more day. I feel terrible about this, but I had to lay down a bit, since this blasted pneumonia won't go away. I'll be working on the requests during my free period in school. I apologize for all these delays, but please bear with me for one more day.


----------



## Ricano

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I'll add your request to the list. Unfortunately, the requests will have to be delayed for one more day. I feel terrible about this, but I had to lay down a bit, since this blasted pneumonia won't go away. I'll be working on the requests during my free period in school. I apologize for all these delays, but please bear with me for one more day.


No problem, take your time.
Get well soon.


----------



## SilentHopes

Ricano said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add your request to the list. Unfortunately, the requests will have to be delayed for one more day. I feel terrible about this, but I had to lay down a bit, since this blasted pneumonia won't go away. I'll be working on the requests during my free period in school. I apologize for all these delays, but please bear with me for one more day.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, take your time.
> Get well soon.
Click to expand...

Exactly what Rianco said. Get well soon.

And by the way Rianco, he made me a avatar.


----------



## Trundle

Rorato said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add your request to the list. Unfortunately, the requests will have to be delayed for one more day. I feel terrible about this, but I had to lay down a bit, since this blasted pneumonia won't go away. I'll be working on the requests during my free period in school. I apologize for all these delays, but please bear with me for one more day.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, take your time.
> Get well soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what Rianco said. Get well soon.
> 
> And by the way Rianco, he made me a avatar.
Click to expand...

Take your time. It's best to do.


----------



## Ricano

Rorato said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add your request to the list. Unfortunately, the requests will have to be delayed for one more day. I feel terrible about this, but I had to lay down a bit, since this blasted pneumonia won't go away. I'll be working on the requests during my free period in school. I apologize for all these delays, but please bear with me for one more day.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, take your time.
> Get well soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what Rianco said. Get well soon.
> 
> And by the way Rianco, he made me a avatar.
Click to expand...

*Ricano J:

And I didnt know he made that. Looks nice.


----------



## Hiro

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rogar: I have three versions. Pick the one you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/rogarequest.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/rogarequestversion2.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/rogarequest3.png[/img]
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> To all other requests: They will be completed today.


O:

Thanks alot males! ;D

It looks great as it is!


----------



## SilentHopes

Ricano said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add your request to the list. Unfortunately, the requests will have to be delayed for one more day. I feel terrible about this, but I had to lay down a bit, since this blasted pneumonia won't go away. I'll be working on the requests during my free period in school. I apologize for all these delays, but please bear with me for one more day.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, take your time.
> Get well soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what Rianco said. Get well soon.
> 
> And by the way Rianco, he made me a avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ricano J:
> 
> And I didnt know he made that. Looks nice.
Click to expand...

Sorry. I didn't know you changed it back. :/


----------



## m12

Sazie and Muffun: Your requests are being worked on.

Ricano:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/ricanoavvy1.png[/IMG]


PeekaBoom:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/peekaboomsigrequest.png[/IMG]


Yeohkei: I'm losing it. I'll get it done soon.

MrMr:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/MrMrmariosig.png[/IMG]


Would any of you like any changes?

Animalcrossingcool:
I apologize, but I will not be able to fit all those characters in one screen. Can you provide me alternative renders?


----------



## Cottonball

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sazie and Muffun: Your requests are being worked on.
> 
> Ricano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/ricanoavvy1.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> PeekaBoom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/peekaboomsigrequest.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Yeohkei:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/yokiemw2sig.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> MrMr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/MrMrmariosig.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Would any of you like any changes?
> 
> Animalcrossingcool:
> I apologize, but I will not be able to fit all those characters in one screen. Can you provide me alternative renders?


Amg this is amazing thanks <3


----------



## SilentHopes

Uh.. I think you mixed up Yoehkei's signature with mine, because I see what I requested, but with his name on it...


----------



## Ricano

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sazie and Muffun: Your requests are being worked on.
> 
> Ricano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/ricanoavvy1.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> PeekaBoom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/peekaboomsigrequest.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Yeohkei:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/yokiemw2sig.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> MrMr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/MrMrmariosig.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Would any of you like any changes?
> 
> Animalcrossingcool:
> I apologize, but I will not be able to fit all those characters in one screen. Can you provide me alternative renders?


All awesome. Thanks alot males.
Sent TBT bells :L


----------



## Cottonball

You want bells for mine?


----------



## SilentHopes

You guys know that he has said multiple times that he does not charge money, and his services are free, correct?


----------



## Cottonball

Rorato said:
			
		

> You guys know that he has said multiple times that he does not charge money, and his services are free, correct?


Yeah, but I feel guilty giving him nothing


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> Uh.. I think you mixed up Yoehkei's signature with mine, because I see what I requested, but with his name on it...


It must be my pneumonia. I'm terribly sorry. Yeohkei, you real signature is being made at the moment.

bleh bleh ignore this. Sick talk.


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh.. I think you mixed up Yoehkei's signature with mine, because I see what I requested, but with his name on it...
> 
> 
> 
> It must be my pneumonia. I'm terribly sorry. Yeohkei, you real signature is being made at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/mrmrmw2sig.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> You did request the Mario bros one, didn't you? I must be delusional, I swear.
Click to expand...

Now it says MrMr on it...
And no. MrMr requested the Mario Sig I believe... <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>
._.</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Zex

I freaking love your sigs.


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh.. I think you mixed up Yoehkei's signature with mine, because I see what I requested, but with his name on it...
> 
> 
> 
> It must be my pneumonia. I'm terribly sorry. Yeohkei, you real signature is being made at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/mrmrmw2sig.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> You did request the Mario bros one, didn't you? I must be delusional, I swear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it says MrMr on it... <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>
> ._.</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

I'm losing it, I swear. You earn one free ticket to slap me in the face. Damn antibiotics. This is exactly why I don't get sick often. 







		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/roratomw2sig.png[/IMG]


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh.. I think you mixed up Yoehkei's signature with mine, because I see what I requested, but with his name on it...
> 
> 
> 
> It must be my pneumonia. I'm terribly sorry. Yeohkei, you real signature is being made at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/mrmrmw2sig.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> You did request the Mario bros one, didn't you? I must be delusional, I swear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it says MrMr on it... <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>
> ._.</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm losing it, I swear. You earn one free ticket to slap me in the face. Damn antibiotics. This is exactly why I don't get sick often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/roratomw2sig.png[/IMG]
Click to expand...

lol. Thanks. :|)

I'm still chuckling about it.


----------



## Trundle

Thanks, and laughed at above.


----------



## SilentHopes

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Thanks, and laughed at above.


I like your signature you requested. And I know, funny right?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I wanna request.

Render: Ellis
Background: Something resembling the green in your L4D2 sig
Text: Ellis le Scout

Could you make an avatar with it?

And many thanks for it!


----------



## kierraaa-

Render: http://s387.photobucket.com/albums/oo315/K-Boggie123/?action=view&current=normal_render4png.jpg

Text: Luvun

Nothing in mind, just something that looks nice
[;

Thanks!


----------



## Roachey#2

do u think u could make me a userbar?

text: darkshadow (right)

Picture: shadow the hedgehog (left)

background: anything thats black and red that goes great with shadow


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

I have a large request, so just PM me whether you can or cant do this.

I want SEVERAL signitures made up for RAWRG! Advertisment purposes including a few banners.
Heres what i want: (i'll post you images if you do accept this job).
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Banners</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
1. Backround: Many Figures of Zombies, all reaching up, kinda bloody.
Foreground: Two zombies on either side, then a Domo and Rayquaza in the middle (I want it to be like the two zombies are on the left and right, the left one facing left, and the right one facing right, then the domo on the right middle facing right and rayquaza in the middle left facing left).
Text: RAWRG! in large letters in the center/top center in large 'Roar' like font and on the bottom in smaller letters: Really Awesome Wii Revolution Group!.

2. This one is to be simplistic, What i want is a SPRITED banner which shows a Rayquaza,Domo and a pair of zombies playing a wii, i would PREFER this to be animated (this one is highly optional as i am going to ask someone if they can do it first). then 'RAWRG!' being the obvious text. (if you DO animate this make it so it starts off the 4 characters in front of a Tv+Wii playing a game then they all sorta jump and go 'RAWRG!' and when that does undernieth it says: Really Awesome Wii Revolution Group!.
</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Signitures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
>>I will do this later<<
</div>
PM me please.


----------



## m12

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I have a large request, so just PM me whether you can or cant do this.
> 
> I want SEVERAL signitures made up for RAWRG! Advertisment purposes including a few banners.
> Heres what i want: (i'll post you images if you do accept this job).
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Banners</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 1. Backround: Many Figures of Zombies, all reaching up, kinda bloody.
> Foreground: Two zombies on either side, then a Domo and Rayquaza in the middle (I want it to be like the two zombies are on the left and right, the left one facing left, and the right one facing right, then the domo on the right middle facing right and rayquaza in the middle left facing left).
> Text: RAWRG! in large letters in the center/top center in large 'Roar' like font and on the bottom in smaller letters: Really Awesome Wii Revolution Group!.
> 
> 2. This one is to be simplistic, What i want is a SPRITED banner which shows a Rayquaza,Domo and a pair of zombies playing a wii, i would PREFER this to be animated (this one is highly optional as i am going to ask someone if they can do it first). then 'RAWRG!' being the obvious text. (if you DO animate this make it so it starts off the 4 characters in front of a Tv+Wii playing a game then they all sorta jump and go 'RAWRG!' and when that does undernieth it says: Really Awesome Wii Revolution Group!.
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Signitures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> >>I will do this later<<
> </div>
> PM me please.


I've already stated to you that I will not be doing the requests for your group. I apologize. Your demands are too specific to successfully achieve a good outcome. If you have such a clear idea on your requests, why not take some time to learn a Graphic editing program for your own artwork?

To all requests: I will be completing them tonight, tomorrow, and tomorrow night. Please stay tuned.


----------



## muffun

God damn guys, let up a little on the requests. The guy is sick and he's got ten others to do. Let him rest a little.


----------



## Jas0n

Muffun said:
			
		

> God damn guys, let up a little on the requests. The guy is sick and he's got ten others to do. Let him rest a little.


It makes me lol that, just because they're free, people think they should request again and again and get a new signature every week :l


----------



## Kanye Omari West

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a large request, so just PM me whether you can or cant do this.
> 
> I want SEVERAL signitures made up for RAWRG! Advertisment purposes including a few banners.
> Heres what i want: (i'll post you images if you do accept this job).
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Banners</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 1. Backround: Many Figures of Zombies, all reaching up, kinda bloody.
> Foreground: Two zombies on either side, then a Domo and Rayquaza in the middle (I want it to be like the two zombies are on the left and right, the left one facing left, and the right one facing right, then the domo on the right middle facing right and rayquaza in the middle left facing left).
> Text: RAWRG! in large letters in the center/top center in large 'Roar' like font and on the bottom in smaller letters: Really Awesome Wii Revolution Group!.
> 
> 2. This one is to be simplistic, What i want is a SPRITED banner which shows a Rayquaza,Domo and a pair of zombies playing a wii, i would PREFER this to be animated (this one is highly optional as i am going to ask someone if they can do it first). then 'RAWRG!' being the obvious text. (if you DO animate this make it so it starts off the 4 characters in front of a Tv+Wii playing a game then they all sorta jump and go 'RAWRG!' and when that does undernieth it says: Really Awesome Wii Revolution Group!.
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Signitures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> >>I will do this later<<
> </div>
> PM me please.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already stated to you that I will not be doing the requests for your group. I apologize. Your demands are too specific to successfully achieve a good outcome. If you have such a clear idea on your requests, why not take some time to learn a Graphic editing program for your own artwork?
> 
> To all requests: I will be completing them tonight, tomorrow, and tomorrow night. Please stay tuned.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro.


----------



## kierraaa-

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a large request, so just PM me whether you can or cant do this.
> 
> I want SEVERAL signitures made up for RAWRG! Advertisment purposes including a few banners.
> Heres what i want: (i'll post you images if you do accept this job).
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Banners</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 1. Backround: Many Figures of Zombies, all reaching up, kinda bloody.
> Foreground: Two zombies on either side, then a Domo and Rayquaza in the middle (I want it to be like the two zombies are on the left and right, the left one facing left, and the right one facing right, then the domo on the right middle facing right and rayquaza in the middle left facing left).
> Text: RAWRG! in large letters in the center/top center in large 'Roar' like font and on the bottom in smaller letters: Really Awesome Wii Revolution Group!.
> 
> 2. This one is to be simplistic, What i want is a SPRITED banner which shows a Rayquaza,Domo and a pair of zombies playing a wii, i would PREFER this to be animated (this one is highly optional as i am going to ask someone if they can do it first). then 'RAWRG!' being the obvious text. (if you DO animate this make it so it starts off the 4 characters in front of a Tv+Wii playing a game then they all sorta jump and go 'RAWRG!' and when that does undernieth it says: Really Awesome Wii Revolution Group!.
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Signitures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> >>I will do this later<<
> </div>
> PM me please.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already stated to you that I will not be doing the requests for your group. I apologize. Your demands are too specific to successfully achieve a good outcome. If you have such a clear idea on your requests, why not take some time to learn a Graphic editing program for your own artwork?
> 
> To all requests: I will be completing them tonight, tomorrow, and tomorrow night. Please stay tuned.
Click to expand...

Thanks!(;
No rush.


----------



## SilentHopes

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn guys, let up a little on the requests. The guy is sick and he's got ten others to do. Let him rest a little.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me lol that, just because they're free, people think they should request again and again and get a new signature every week :l
Click to expand...

That's what I've been doing just so I can have a collection. I can't think of one for next week....


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore

Hey i was wondering if you could make me a sig that has Ike from Fire Emblem in it

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/images/ike/ike.jpg

No rush or anything of course. Take as much time as you need.


----------



## JoelxD

Hey malesremit 
Get well soon


----------



## SilentHopes

Can you make me a Pokemon SoulSilver signature?
I can't find an english logo.


----------



## m12

Sure. I'm heading out to the hospital tonight since this sickness just won't go away. I'll be back tomorrow and catch up on my requests.


----------



## Trundle

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sure. I'm heading out to the hospital tonight since this sickness just won't go away. I'll be back tomorrow and catch up on my requests.


I feel bad for you, man. Get well soon, and get some rest.


----------



## SilentHopes

I hope it's nothing severe... :/
Swine Flu.... e_e

Get well soon, and take it easy for a little while.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Yea. Get better


----------



## Trundle

Rorato said:
			
		

> I hope it's nothing severe... :/
> Swine Flu.... e_e
> 
> Get well soon, and take it easy for a little while.


Swine Flu isn't as bad as everyone says. I had it.


----------



## Cottonball

MrMr said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I'm heading out to the hospital tonight since this sickness just won't go away. I'll be back tomorrow and catch up on my requests.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for you, man. Get well soon, and get some rest.
Click to expand...

It's signature madness! ;]


----------



## kierraaa-

GET BETTER SOON!

And take your time on the sigs!


----------



## SilentHopes

MrMr said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's nothing severe... :/
> Swine Flu.... e_e
> 
> Get well soon, and take it easy for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> Swine Flu isn't as bad as everyone says. I had it.
Click to expand...

So the possibility of death isn't that bad? Hm.... :/


----------



## Roachey#2

Rorato said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's nothing severe... :/
> Swine Flu.... e_e
> 
> Get well soon, and take it easy for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> Swine Flu isn't as bad as everyone says. I had it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the possibility of death isn't that bad? Hm.... :/
Click to expand...

that bad? i had, it all it is is a stupid fever :brrrr:


----------



## SilentHopes

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's nothing severe... :/
> Swine Flu.... e_e
> 
> Get well soon, and take it easy for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> Swine Flu isn't as bad as everyone says. I had it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the possibility of death isn't that bad? Hm.... :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that bad? i had, it all it is is a stupid fever :brrrr:
Click to expand...

100,000+ People died from swine flu...


----------



## Roachey#2

Rorato said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's nothing severe... :/
> Swine Flu.... e_e
> 
> Get well soon, and take it easy for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> Swine Flu isn't as bad as everyone says. I had it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the possibility of death isn't that bad? Hm.... :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that bad? i had, it all it is is a stupid fever :brrrr:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100,000+ People died from swine flu...
Click to expand...

it depends did they treat it?


----------



## SilentHopes

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So the possibility of death isn't that bad? Hm.... :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that bad? i had, it all it is is a stupid fever :brrrr:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100,000+ People died from swine flu...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it depends did they treat it?
Click to expand...

Yeah, but people are still getting it, even though it's no longer a global pandemic issue.


----------



## muffun

Rorato said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's nothing severe... :/
> Swine Flu.... e_e
> 
> Get well soon, and take it easy for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> Swine Flu isn't as bad as everyone says. I had it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the possibility of death isn't that bad? Hm.... :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that bad? i had, it all it is is a stupid fever :brrrr:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100,000+ People died from swine flu...
Click to expand...

A lot of them had underlying medical conditions.

But, anyway; feel better Males!


----------



## SilentHopes

Muffun said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So the possibility of death isn't that bad? Hm.... :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that bad? i had, it all it is is a stupid fever :brrrr:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100,000+ People died from swine flu...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of them had underlying medical conditions.
> 
> But, anyway; feel better Males!
Click to expand...

Hmm... Well, people still died.


----------



## Trundle

Rorato said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> that bad? i had, it all it is is a stupid fever :brrrr:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100,000+ People died from swine flu...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of them had underlying medical conditions.
> 
> But, anyway; feel better Males!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Well, people still died.
Click to expand...

Yes, lots of people die from the regular flu every year as well. Get your facts straight.


----------



## SilentHopes

MrMr said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 100,000+ People died from swine flu...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of them had underlying medical conditions.
> 
> But, anyway; feel better Males!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Well, people still died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, lots of people die from the regular flu every year as well. Get your facts straight.
Click to expand...

I never said they didn't.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Ignore.


----------



## SilentHopes

Are you going to get to our requests soon?
Just wondering...


----------



## Gnome

Rorato said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> that bad? i had, it all it is is a stupid fever :brrrr:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100,000+ People died from swine flu...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of them had underlying medical conditions.
> 
> But, anyway; feel better Males!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Well, people still died.
Click to expand...

Not because of Swine Flu.


----------



## Gnome

Rorato said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> that bad? i had, it all it is is a stupid fever :brrrr:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100,000+ People died from swine flu...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of them had underlying medical conditions.<br /><br />But, anyway; feel better Males!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Well, people still died.
Click to expand...

Not because of Swine Flu.


----------



## SilentHopes

^^^ Double Post :O
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>and yes they did.
</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Trundle

I haven't seen him.  That's not good...


----------



## SilentHopes

MrMr said:
			
		

> I haven't seen him.  That's not good...


If you look on his account, the last time he was on was yesterday, so if he's on his computer, he's probably doing fine.


----------



## m12

I'm finally home. I'm feeling a lot better, and I got a job with the Navy as a Hospital Corpsman. I'll be finishing all the requests soon. I deeply apologize for the previous delays, since I was out of town and unable to use the computer for a few days.


----------



## Trundle

Rorato said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen him.  That's not good...
> 
> 
> 
> If you look on his account, the last time he was on was yesterday, so if he's on his computer, he's probably doing fine.
Click to expand...

Nevermind, I know where he was now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I'm finally home. I'm feeling a lot better, and I got a job with the Navy as a Hospital Corpsman. I'll be finishing all the requests soon. I deeply apologize for the previous delays, since I was out of town and unable to use the computer for a few days.


That's great about the job, where are you getting shipped to?


----------



## m12

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally home. I'm feeling a lot better, and I got a job with the Navy as a Hospital Corpsman. I'll be finishing all the requests soon. I deeply apologize for the previous delays, since I was out of town and unable to use the computer for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great about the job, where are you getting shipped to?
Click to expand...

I'll have to head on out to Basic Training and A school first, but that's in Great Lakes, IL.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally home. I'm feeling a lot better, and I got a job with the Navy as a Hospital Corpsman. I'll be finishing all the requests soon. I deeply apologize for the previous delays, since I was out of town and unable to use the computer for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great about the job, where are you getting shipped to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to head on out to Basic Training and A school first, but that's in Great Lakes, IL.
Click to expand...

Illinois? The only attraction in that state is the great Windy City :L

All and all, good luck


----------



## Deleted User

Could you make me a signature?

-BF98  ^_^


----------



## JasonBurrows

Can I request a signature with these images on this Webpage:

http://tomba.wikia.com/wiki/Evil_Pigs

It's for Tombi 1


----------



## Jas0n

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> Can I request a signature with these images on this Webpage:
> 
> http://tomba.wikia.com/wiki/Evil_Pigs
> 
> It's for Tombi 1


Requesting yet another thing? xD


----------



## Roachey#2

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I request a signature with these images on this Webpage:
> 
> http://tomba.wikia.com/wiki/Evil_Pigs
> 
> It's for Tombi 1
> 
> 
> 
> Requesting yet another thing? xD
Click to expand...

dude he only has like 8 xD


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I request a signature with these images on this Webpage:
> 
> http://tomba.wikia.com/wiki/Evil_Pigs
> 
> It's for Tombi 1
> 
> 
> 
> Requesting yet another thing? xD
Click to expand...

I can request as much as I like as long as m12 is happy to make it.


----------



## Jas0n

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I request a signature with these images on this Webpage:
> 
> http://tomba.wikia.com/wiki/Evil_Pigs
> 
> It's for Tombi 1
> 
> 
> 
> Requesting yet another thing? xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can request as much as I like as long as m12 is happy to make it.
Click to expand...

He's not though, he's just too nice to say.


----------



## SilentHopes

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I request a signature with these images on this Webpage:
> 
> http://tomba.wikia.com/wiki/Evil_Pigs
> 
> It's for Tombi 1
> 
> 
> 
> Requesting yet another thing? xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can request as much as I like as long as m12 is happy to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not though, he's just too nice to say.
Click to expand...

Wrong. It's called courtesy.


----------



## m12

This week's been a bit rougher than I thought. Every request other than Jason's should be fulfilled by Wednesday. Jason, I'm going to have to hold off on your request for a while longer.


----------



## SilentHopes

Okay.


----------



## JasonBurrows

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> This week's been a bit rougher than I thought. Every request other than Jason's should be fulfilled by Wednesday. Jason, I'm going to have to hold off on your request for a while longer.


No problem *waits patiently*


----------



## JoelxD

Hey males  How you been doin mate, you alright now?


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

so.... are u done with any?


----------



## SilentHopes

Yeah. Have you finished any requests?


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore

Obviously not if he hasn't posted yet...


----------



## m12

I severely apologize for the month long delay. This month was, to make it simple, crazy.

Here are the requests:

Luvbun:







		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/luvbunrequest.png[/IMG]

Would you like any changes?

Bigbadbomber:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/bigbadbomberrequestbar.png[/IMG]

Would you like any changes?







		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/xeroikerequest.png[/IMG]

Would you like any changes?

Rorato:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/roratossrequest.png[/IMG]

Would you like any changes?


----------



## kenziegirl

are you still taking request? If not thats ok.


----------



## Marcus

Really nice Marcelo, really keep on improving.

If I had to give you something to work on, I'd say maybe try a different technique. Everyone knows how well you do on this one(whatever it is XD) But maybe you should improve your skills by learning new techniques?

Anyway, I know you've just finished a load, but I was wondering if you could me a Poliwrath sig. All I ask is for it to make it look like he is attacking, and for the words "Poliwrath Master" somewhere. 

Thanks, and keep it up!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Well, if you do take requests...

I wanna know if you'll do a sanji sig. A few maybe?


----------



## m12

I'm accepting requests once more.

Also, Marcus. I'll try to use a different style for your signature as my experiment, if that's alright. I can understand where you're coming from. It seems as if my technique has run dry, so it's obvious that I have to refresh it.


----------



## Marcus

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I'm accepting requests once more.
> 
> Also, Marcus. I'll try to use a different style for your signature as my experiment, if that's alright. I can understand where you're coming from. It seems as if my technique has run dry, so it's obvious that I have to refresh it.


Haha no problem, I'm looking forward to the outcome!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Ok...Heres my request.
<I'll be getting the pictures so bare with me!>

Request 1:
Simply put Sanji somewhere and then make it firey, but also kinda soft ( i dont want it to overpower the picture of Sanji.) Then just put 'Sanji, Red Hot kicking Chef' somewhere in a red neon like font. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sanji</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 </div>

Request 2:
Take Sanji out from the picture i will provide, then make the backround look almost shady...(idk how to describe it,but shadowy) then have 'Sanji' near the top left and 'As Mr Prince' in the bottom right. 
BEWARE! This picture _IS_ kinda big...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr Prince</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>

Thats it for now.


----------



## m12

Sanji said:
			
		

> Ok...Heres my request.
> <I'll be getting the pictures so bare with me!>
> 
> Request 1:
> Simply put Sanji somewhere and then make it firey, but also kinda soft ( i dont want it to overpower the picture of Sanji.) Then just put 'Sanji, Red Hot kicking Chef' somewhere in a red neon like font.
> 
> Request 2:
> Take Sanji out from the picture i will provide, then make the backround look almost shady...(idk how to describe it,but shadowy) then have 'Sanji' near the top left and 'As Mr Prince' in the bottom right.
> 
> Thats it for now.


I would prefer pre-rendered images. I don't cut out items from images.


----------



## Josh

I can try render it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Heres my request.
> <I'll be getting the pictures so bare with me!>
> 
> Request 1:
> Simply put Sanji somewhere and then make it firey, but also kinda soft ( i dont want it to overpower the picture of Sanji.) Then just put 'Sanji, Red Hot kicking Chef' somewhere in a red neon like font.
> 
> Request 2:
> Take Sanji out from the picture i will provide, then make the backround look almost shady...(idk how to describe it,but shadowy) then have 'Sanji' near the top left and 'As Mr Prince' in the bottom right.
> 
> Thats it for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer pre-rendered images. I don't cut out items from images.
Click to expand...

I've looked trust me, this is the best i can find. 
But i'll pay you if you want?

Also the top one IS Rendered
@Josh. That'd be a great help mate!


----------



## m12

Sanji said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Heres my request.
> <I'll be getting the pictures so bare with me!>
> 
> Request 1:
> Simply put Sanji somewhere and then make it firey, but also kinda soft ( i dont want it to overpower the picture of Sanji.) Then just put 'Sanji, Red Hot kicking Chef' somewhere in a red neon like font.
> 
> Request 2:
> Take Sanji out from the picture i will provide, then make the backround look almost shady...(idk how to describe it,but shadowy) then have 'Sanji' near the top left and 'As Mr Prince' in the bottom right.
> 
> Thats it for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer pre-rendered images. I don't cut out items from images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've looked trust me, this is the best i can find.
> But i'll pay you if you want?
> 
> Also the top one IS Rendered
Click to expand...

I'll work on the first one, then. Until the other is rendered, it'll have to be delayed.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Heres my request.
> <I'll be getting the pictures so bare with me!>
> 
> Request 1:
> Simply put Sanji somewhere and then make it firey, but also kinda soft ( i dont want it to overpower the picture of Sanji.) Then just put 'Sanji, Red Hot kicking Chef' somewhere in a red neon like font.
> 
> Request 2:
> Take Sanji out from the picture i will provide, then make the backround look almost shady...(idk how to describe it,but shadowy) then have 'Sanji' near the top left and 'As Mr Prince' in the bottom right.
> 
> Thats it for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer pre-rendered images. I don't cut out items from images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've looked trust me, this is the best i can find.
> But i'll pay you if you want?
> 
> Also the top one IS Rendered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll work on the first one, then. Until the other is rendered, it'll have to be delayed.
Click to expand...

Np i understand dude 8)


----------



## Jas0n

Marcus said:
			
		

> Really nice Marcelo, really keep on improving.
> 
> If I had to give you something to work on, I'd say maybe try a different technique. Everyone knows how well you do on this one(whatever it is XD) But maybe you should improve your skills by learning new techniques?
> 
> Anyway, I know you've just finished a load, but I was wondering if you could me a Poliwrath sig. All I ask is for it to make it look like he is attacking, and for the words "Poliwrath Master" somewhere.
> 
> Thanks, and keep it up!


If you didn't notice, in almost every one of his signatures he uses a different style and technique...


----------



## Josh

Hope this render is good (Note that I'm not good at rendering before commenting)


----------



## kenziegirl

Can i have a sig with this pic?

http://realitymarbles.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/gir-vector2.png

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gir!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Josh. said:
			
		

> Hope this render is good (Note that I'm not good at rendering before commenting)


Thx Dude.

@Males. With this just add Cigerette smoke please!


----------



## m12

Sanji said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this render is good (Note that I'm not good at rendering before commenting)
> 
> large, overwhelming image
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Dude.
> 
> @Males. With this just add Cigerette smoke please!
Click to expand...

I can't simply _make_ smoke.







		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sanjisig1.png[/IMG]

Would you like any changes?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this render is good (Note that I'm not good at rendering before commenting)
> 
> large, overwhelming image
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Dude.
> 
> @Males. With this just add Cigerette smoke please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't simply _make_ smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sanjisig1.png[/IMG]
> 
> Would you like any changes?
Click to expand...

You know what i mean...

And thats perfect, give me 2 mins to add it to my Ranimg loop


----------



## m12

Sanji said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this render is good (Note that I'm not good at rendering before commenting)
> 
> large, overwhelming image
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Dude.
> 
> @Males. With this just add Cigerette smoke please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't simply _make_ smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sanjisig1.png[/IMG]
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what i mean...
> 
> And thats perfect, give me 2 mins to add it to my Ranimg loop
Click to expand...

I don't know what you mean. Smoke isn't an easy effect to pull off. It's either smokeless, or the signature won't turn out well.


----------



## Jas0n

Sanji said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this render is good (Note that I'm not good at rendering before commenting)
> 
> large, overwhelming image
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Dude.
> 
> @Males. With this just add Cigerette smoke please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't simply _make_ smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sanjisig1.png[/IMG]
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what i mean...
> 
> And thats perfect, give me 2 mins to add it to my Ranimg loop
Click to expand...

But you don't know what Marcelo means..

It's not easy to just make smoke on a signature, you can always create a cloudy effect but it's very hard to get it to look like actual smoke.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this render is good (Note that I'm not good at rendering before commenting)
> 
> large, overwhelming image
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Dude.
> 
> @Males. With this just add Cigerette smoke please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't simply _make_ smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sanjisig1.png[/IMG]
> 
> Would you like any changes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what i mean...
> 
> And thats perfect, give me 2 mins to add it to my Ranimg loop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you mean. Smoke isn't an easy effect to pull off. It's either smokeless, or the signature won't turn out well.
Click to expand...

Just add some smoke from his ciggy, if its to much just make it VERY basic. I dont care about the quality of the smoke but its a big part of the character


----------



## kenziegirl

did anybody see my request on the other page?


----------



## SilentHopes

Thanks males.

They're all awesome.


----------



## Thunder

kenziegirl said:
			
		

> did anybody see my request on the other page?


Be patient, he deals with a lotta stuff, so you can't expect him to only focus on yours, m'kay?


----------



## m12

kenziegirl said:
			
		

> did anybody see my request on the other page?


Don't worry. I will be working on your request now, Kenziegirl.

Sanji:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sanjisig2.png[/IMG]

Would you like any changes?


----------



## kenziegirl

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> kenziegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did anybody see my request on the other page?
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient, he deals with a lotta stuff, so you can't expect him to only focus on yours, m'kay?
Click to expand...

i do need to be more patient. sorry


----------



## Vex L'Cour

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> kenziegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did anybody see my request on the other page?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. I will be working on your request now, Kenziegirl.
> 
> Sanji:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/sanjisig2.png[/IMG]
> 
> Would you like any changes?
Click to expand...

Thats EXACTLY how i wanted it, see you CAN do smoke well 8)

Thx Males, if i want anymore i'll come to you 8D

Additional Comments-->
I like the effects you've used, and the way you put his head behind him and blurred it makes it look almost Chibi.

How much is all that?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I like your new ones. Very creative!


----------



## Roachey#2

Thanks man awesome job


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore

Thanks Marcelo! Your awesome man!


----------



## Marcus

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice Marcelo, really keep on improving.
> 
> If I had to give you something to work on, I'd say maybe try a different technique. Everyone knows how well you do on this one(whatever it is XD) But maybe you should improve your skills by learning new techniques?
> 
> Anyway, I know you've just finished a load, but I was wondering if you could me a Poliwrath sig. All I ask is for it to make it look like he is attacking, and for the words "Poliwrath Master" somewhere.
> 
> Thanks, and keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't notice, in almost every one of his signatures he uses a different style and technique...
Click to expand...

Nah, they're all kind of the same and he agreed anyway.

It wasn't criticism, just advice on how to become even better than he already is :/


----------



## Jas0n

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice Marcelo, really keep on improving.
> 
> If I had to give you something to work on, I'd say maybe try a different technique. Everyone knows how well you do on this one(whatever it is XD) But maybe you should improve your skills by learning new techniques?
> 
> Anyway, I know you've just finished a load, but I was wondering if you could me a Poliwrath sig. All I ask is for it to make it look like he is attacking, and for the words "Poliwrath Master" somewhere.
> 
> Thanks, and keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't notice, in almost every one of his signatures he uses a different style and technique...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, they're all kind of the same and he agreed anyway.
> 
> It wasn't criticism, just advice on how to become even better than he already is :/
Click to expand...

How are they the same? Please explain.

&That is criticism, my friend.


----------



## Trundle

Hmm. If it isn't too much trouble, could I have an avatar.. Pink themed that says "TBT'S Biggest Pink Fan"
With this on it changed however you would like.. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Marcus

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice Marcelo, really keep on improving.
> 
> If I had to give you something to work on, I'd say maybe try a different technique. Everyone knows how well you do on this one(whatever it is XD) But maybe you should improve your skills by learning new techniques?
> 
> Anyway, I know you've just finished a load, but I was wondering if you could me a Poliwrath sig. All I ask is for it to make it look like he is attacking, and for the words "Poliwrath Master" somewhere.
> 
> Thanks, and keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't notice, in almost every one of his signatures he uses a different style and technique...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, they're all kind of the same and he agreed anyway.
> 
> It wasn't criticism, just advice on how to become even better than he already is :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are they the same? Please explain.
> 
> &That is criticism, my friend.
Click to expand...

...if I must.















(Ignore the bits around the signature)

The smudging, blurring techniques he has used are similar in all three of these.

And no, criticism is for example, "That's a badly rendered picture you have there" where as advice is, "You should try to put more colours into that signature".


----------



## m12

MrMr said:
			
		

> Hmm. If it isn't too much trouble, could I have an avatar.. Pink themed that says "TBT'S Biggest Pink Fan"
> With this on it changed however you would like.. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I'll try to see if I can fit all that text in there. If I need to shorten it, what would you like as an alternate text?


----------



## Trundle

Would just making the the picture smaller work?


----------



## m12

MrMr said:
			
		

> Would just making the the picture smaller work?


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Jas0n

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice Marcelo, really keep on improving.
> 
> If I had to give you something to work on, I'd say maybe try a different technique. Everyone knows how well you do on this one(whatever it is XD) But maybe you should improve your skills by learning new techniques?
> 
> Anyway, I know you've just finished a load, but I was wondering if you could me a Poliwrath sig. All I ask is for it to make it look like he is attacking, and for the words "Poliwrath Master" somewhere.
> 
> Thanks, and keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't notice, in almost every one of his signatures he uses a different style and technique...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, they're all kind of the same and he agreed anyway.
> 
> It wasn't criticism, just advice on how to become even better than he already is :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are they the same? Please explain.
> 
> &That is criticism, my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...if I must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore the bits around the signature)
> 
> The smudging, blurring techniques he has used are similar in all three of these.
> 
> And no, criticism is for example, "That's a badly rendered picture you have there" where as advice is, "You should try to put more colours into that signature".
Click to expand...

The splatter effects are similar in the first two, but the third one is very different.

Now let's see a ton of other sigs he's made:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































</div>


----------



## Marcus

Admittedly some of those are different, but I didn't see them before hand as they are not on the front page. However, the 4th and 6th are _quite_ similar, again with the splattering.


----------



## Jas0n

Marcus said:
			
		

> Admittedly some of those are different, but I didn't see them before hand as they are not on the front page. However, the 4th and 6th are _quite_ similar, again with the splattering.


You're looking at only the splattering. They're different in many other ways.

And besides, you've still only shown me 2 pairs of signatures which share similarities, it's hardly like all of his signatures are the same.


----------



## m12

Kenziegirl:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/kenzierequest.png[/IMG]

Would you like any changes?


----------



## Jas0n

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Kenziegirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/kenzierequest.png[/IMG]
> 
> Would you like any changes?


I'm jealous that you get to use this sig, Kenziegirl... It's awe inspiring.


----------



## random guy

Could you make me a xatu signature I can find a render if you need one.


----------



## m12

random guy said:
			
		

> Could you make me a xatu signature I can find a render if you need one.


I'll be needing the render, yes.


----------



## random guy

Ok here is a render I don't know if it is good though I could not find alot.
Render


----------



## kenziegirl

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Kenziegirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/kenzierequest.png[/IMG]
> 
> Would you like any changes?


I Love It!!!!


----------



## SilentHopes

I want to request, but my render is a sprite.

Is that okay? <small>I'll still need to get it anyway if so...</small>


----------



## m12

Sprites are fine, as long as they don't have any white behind them, or some kind of background.


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sprites are fine, as long as they don't have any white behind them, or some kind of background.


That would mean that I'd have to select it so it's got a trans. background.


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprites are fine, as long as they don't have any white behind them, or some kind of background.
> 
> 
> 
> That would mean that I'd have to select it so it's got a trans. background.
Click to expand...

Yes, exactly.

On another note, I've finished a wonderful signature out of my own time. The other requests will be finished in due time.


----------



## AndyB

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> On another note, I've finished a wonderful signature out of my own time. The other requests will be finished in due time.


Best sig ever!


----------



## Thunder

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprites are fine, as long as they don't have any white behind them, or some kind of background.
> 
> 
> 
> That would mean that I'd have to select it so it's got a trans. background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, exactly.
> 
> On another note, I've finished a wonderful signature out of my own time. The other requests will be finished in due time.
Click to expand...

Lol, nice.

Right in da face!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Hiya....
If you do sprites...
Would you be able to do my team+ my custom sprite in a sig? BUT i'll need some time to get it all together and eliminate a backround.


----------



## SilentHopes

Logo: http://userlogos.org/files/logos/DMaster/Maple-Story.png

Sprite/Render: http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq32/Rorato74/MaplestoryRender.png

Text: Evan - The Dragon Master


----------



## Kanto

Hey i heard you make good signatures, could you make me a simple one?, just a dragon tamer with ampharos beside it? thanks , Kanto


----------



## kierraaa-

Kanto said:
			
		

> Hey i heard you make good signatures, could you make me a simple one?, just a dragon tamer with ampharos beside it? thanks , Kanto


You got to provide a render.


----------



## SilentHopes

I'm so excited to see what mine will look like.


----------



## Trundle

Rorato said:
			
		

> I'm so excited to see what mine will look like.


So am I.


----------



## Kanto

Hey um , miles Can u make me a sig , just a ace trainer with ampharos beside it? and im not sure what a render is , since im new , could you explain? , thanks , Kanto


----------



## Kanto

this render 

with a Dragon Tamer with Ampharos besides it? thanks, Kanto


----------



## SilentHopes

Kanto said:
			
		

> this render
> 
> with a Dragon Tamer with Ampharos besides it? thanks, Kanto


Don't double post

That's why there's an edit button.


----------



## Jas0n

Kanto said:
			
		

> this render
> 
> with a Dragon Tamer with Ampharos besides it? thanks, Kanto


That isn't a render, it has a white background. It needs to be transparent.

And you need to get a render of Dragon Tamer and Ampharos.


----------



## Kanto

ok, guys, im not sure, so 'll say this.. males , can yu make me a sig with ampharos , any ampharos pic , and any render, and any kind of font with my name, completly your choice


----------



## m12

Kanto said:
			
		

> ok, guys, im not sure, so 'll say this.. males , can yu make me a sig with ampharos , any ampharos pic , and any render, and any kind of font with my name, completly your choice


It's not a problem. I can see that you're new to this, so I can understand your request. I'll be working on it, along with the other requests.


----------



## Kanto

Thanks man


----------



## SamXX

I'd like to request a signature:

Image:
This, this, this. (Any of them, or more than one)
Text:
SAMwich
Colours:
Anything that goes

I will pay 2000 for this with a matching Avatar.
Please and thanks ^_^


----------



## m12

Cool. My books are filled. Please allow me a few days to complete all requests. Until then, hold any other requests for now.

Sam, your request is my final for this weekend. Lucky you!


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Cool. My books are filled. Please allow me a few days to complete all requests. Until then, hold any other requests for now.
> 
> Sam, your request is my final for this weekend. Lucky you!


Oh, I thought this post was saying you were done making signatures.

My heart skipped a beat. o_o


----------



## SamXX

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Cool. My books are filled. Please allow me a few days to complete all requests. Until then, hold any other requests for now.
> 
> Sam, your request is my final for this weekend. Lucky you!


Yeyyy, thanks ^_^

I need an Ellie Goulding sig so I'm excited 

PM me when it's done. Thanks!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

When your done i have a request....but considering what we talked about with Jake.'s idk if you'll do it... Since its an Avi and possible sig request.


----------



## m12

Sanji said:
			
		

> When your done i have a request....but considering what we talked about with Jake.'s idk if you'll do it... Since its an Avi and possible sig request.


You've already requested a sprite signature about 2 pages back. I'll be working on that one. Hold your other request until the next requesting period, please.

On that note, I'll need the sprites that you want me to use. If you haven't finished preparing them, post them when you have.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your done i have a request....but considering what we talked about with Jake.'s idk if you'll do it... Since its an Avi and possible sig request.
> 
> 
> 
> You've already requested a sprite signature about 2 pages back. I'll be working on that one. Hold your other request until the next requesting period, please.
Click to expand...

Did i?

i didnt know D8 Sorry guy.

But just as a running check since it IS kinda long and stuff.

I wondered if you could make an animated avitar? I only have the sheet and NO .Gif/.Png of it. I cannot animate since i lack the programs to do so. So i could ONLY provide the sprite sheet. Im guessing this would mean you couldn't/wont do it?


----------



## Jas0n

Sanji said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your done i have a request....but considering what we talked about with Jake.'s idk if you'll do it... Since its an Avi and possible sig request.
> 
> 
> 
> You've already requested a sprite signature about 2 pages back. I'll be working on that one. Hold your other request until the next requesting period, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i?
> 
> i didnt know D8 Sorry guy.
> 
> But just as a running check since it IS kinda long and stuff.
> 
> I wondered if you could make an animated avitar? I only have the sheet and NO .Gif/.Png of it. I cannot animate since i lack the programs to do so. So i could ONLY provide the sprite sheet. Im guessing this would mean you couldn't/wont do it?
Click to expand...

What's this now? The 5th thing you've requested from Marcelo within the space of a week? V_V


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your done i have a request....but considering what we talked about with Jake.'s idk if you'll do it... Since its an Avi and possible sig request.
> 
> 
> 
> You've already requested a sprite signature about 2 pages back. I'll be working on that one. Hold your other request until the next requesting period, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i?
> 
> i didnt know D8 Sorry guy.
> 
> But just as a running check since it IS kinda long and stuff.
> 
> I wondered if you could make an animated avitar? I only have the sheet and NO .Gif/.Png of it. I cannot animate since i lack the programs to do so. So i could ONLY provide the sprite sheet. Im guessing this would mean you couldn't/wont do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this now? The 5th thing you've requested from Marcelo within the space of a week? V_V
Click to expand...


----------



## m12

Sanji said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your done i have a request....but considering what we talked about with Jake.'s idk if you'll do it... Since its an Avi and possible sig request.
> 
> 
> 
> You've already requested a sprite signature about 2 pages back. I'll be working on that one. Hold your other request until the next requesting period, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i?
> 
> i didnt know D8 Sorry guy.
> 
> But just as a running check since it IS kinda long and stuff.
> 
> I wondered if you could make an animated avitar? I only have the sheet and NO .Gif/.Png of it. I cannot animate since i lack the programs to do so. So i could ONLY provide the sprite sheet. Im guessing this would mean you couldn't/wont do it?
Click to expand...

It will depend on how many frames it has, and if they all have transparent backgrounds. I'll need to take a look at the subject.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your done i have a request....but considering what we talked about with Jake.'s idk if you'll do it... Since its an Avi and possible sig request.
> 
> 
> 
> You've already requested a sprite signature about 2 pages back. I'll be working on that one. Hold your other request until the next requesting period, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i?
> 
> i didnt know D8 Sorry guy.
> 
> But just as a running check since it IS kinda long and stuff.
> 
> I wondered if you could make an animated avitar? I only have the sheet and NO .Gif/.Png of it. I cannot animate since i lack the programs to do so. So i could ONLY provide the sprite sheet. Im guessing this would mean you couldn't/wont do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will depend on how many frames it has, and if they all have transparent backgrounds. I'll need to take a look at the subject.
Click to expand...

This'd be easier over msn....

Just give me 5minutes.


----------



## m12

Sanji said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your done i have a request....but considering what we talked about with Jake.'s idk if you'll do it... Since its an Avi and possible sig request.
> 
> 
> 
> You've already requested a sprite signature about 2 pages back. I'll be working on that one. Hold your other request until the next requesting period, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i?
> 
> i didnt know D8 Sorry guy.
> 
> But just as a running check since it IS kinda long and stuff.
> 
> I wondered if you could make an animated avitar? I only have the sheet and NO .Gif/.Png of it. I cannot animate since i lack the programs to do so. So i could ONLY provide the sprite sheet. Im guessing this would mean you couldn't/wont do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will depend on how many frames it has, and if they all have transparent backgrounds. I'll need to take a look at the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This'd be easier over msn....
> 
> Just give me 5minutes.
Click to expand...

I prefer to keep the request on here. MSN is my personal chat area.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Did i?
> 
> i didnt know D8 Sorry guy.
> 
> But just as a running check since it IS kinda long and stuff.
> 
> I wondered if you could make an animated avitar? I only have the sheet and NO .Gif/.Png of it. I cannot animate since i lack the programs to do so. So i could ONLY provide the sprite sheet. Im guessing this would mean you couldn't/wont do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will depend on how many frames it has, and if they all have transparent backgrounds. I'll need to take a look at the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This'd be easier over msn....
> 
> Just give me 5minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to keep the request on here. MSN is my personal chat area.
Click to expand...

Yea i know, its just i can explain what i want easier.

Heres the best sheet i got. But it needs the backround transparentised.

http://www.spriters-resource.com/ds/jus/sheet/20892

I wont say what i want till i know for certain if you can or cant do this. Since i dont want to make you feel you HAVE to.


----------



## m12

Sanji said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It will depend on how many frames it has, and if they all have transparent backgrounds. I'll need to take a look at the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This'd be easier over msn....
> 
> Just give me 5minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to keep the request on here. MSN is my personal chat area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i know, its just i can explain what i want easier.
> 
> Heres the best sheet i got. But it needs the backround transparentised.
> 
> http://www.spriters-resource.com/ds/jus/sheet/20892
> 
> I wont say what i want till i know for certain if you can or cant do this. Since i dont want to make you feel you HAVE to.
Click to expand...

I'll need to know which part of that sheet you want me to use. If it's *all* of those frames, I won't be able to do it, due to the time I'll need. I don't have that kind of time. I doubt anyone else would also accept the request if it consists of that entire sheet.

* I have posted new rules for all people requesting from me. Please check the first post.*


----------



## Jas0n

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> This'd be easier over msn....
> 
> Just give me 5minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to keep the request on here. MSN is my personal chat area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i know, its just i can explain what i want easier.
> 
> Heres the best sheet i got. But it needs the backround transparentised.
> 
> http://www.spriters-resource.com/ds/jus/sheet/20892
> 
> I wont say what i want till i know for certain if you can or cant do this. Since i dont want to make you feel you HAVE to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll need to know which part of that sheet you want me to use. If it's *all* of those frames, I won't be able to do it, due to the time I'll need. I don't have that kind of time. I doubt anyone else would also accept the request if it consists of that entire sheet.
Click to expand...

Nobody would stay on a page long enough to view the entire sheet either XD That's stupidly long.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> This'd be easier over msn....
> 
> Just give me 5minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to keep the request on here. MSN is my personal chat area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i know, its just i can explain what i want easier.
> 
> Heres the best sheet i got. But it needs the backround transparentised.
> 
> http://www.spriters-resource.com/ds/jus/sheet/20892
> 
> I wont say what i want till i know for certain if you can or cant do this. Since i dont want to make you feel you HAVE to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll need to know which part of that sheet you want me to use. If it's *all* of those frames, I won't be able to do it, due to the time I'll need. I don't have that kind of time. I doubt anyone else would also accept the request if it consists of that entire sheet.
Click to expand...

WOAH,

THE WHOLE SHEET? Man i aint nuts xD
It'd take a few lines granted, but not the whole sheet, like i just want one of him using his kick moves in a row and one of him doing his love heart thing.


----------



## m12

Sanji said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to keep the request on here. MSN is my personal chat area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i know, its just i can explain what i want easier.
> 
> Heres the best sheet i got. But it needs the backround transparentised.
> 
> http://www.spriters-resource.com/ds/jus/sheet/20892
> 
> I wont say what i want till i know for certain if you can or cant do this. Since i dont want to make you feel you HAVE to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll need to know which part of that sheet you want me to use. If it's *all* of those frames, I won't be able to do it, due to the time I'll need. I don't have that kind of time. I doubt anyone else would also accept the request if it consists of that entire sheet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOAH,
> 
> THE WHOLE SHEET? Man i aint nuts xD
> It'd take a few lines granted, but not the whole sheet, like i just want one of him using his kick moves in a row and one of him doing his love heart thing.
Click to expand...

Remove their backgrounds, and I'll get to work on it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i know, its just i can explain what i want easier.
> 
> Heres the best sheet i got. But it needs the backround transparentised.
> 
> http://www.spriters-resource.com/ds/jus/sheet/20892
> 
> I wont say what i want till i know for certain if you can or cant do this. Since i dont want to make you feel you HAVE to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll need to know which part of that sheet you want me to use. If it's *all* of those frames, I won't be able to do it, due to the time I'll need. I don't have that kind of time. I doubt anyone else would also accept the request if it consists of that entire sheet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOAH,
> 
> THE WHOLE SHEET? Man i aint nuts xD
> It'd take a few lines granted, but not the whole sheet, like i just want one of him using his kick moves in a row and one of him doing his love heart thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remove their backgrounds, and I'll get to work on it.
Click to expand...

Sure thing, I'll Box the sprites i want kk?


----------



## Jas0n

Sanji said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.spriters-resource.com/ds/jus/sheet/20892
> 
> I wont say what i want till i know for certain if you can or cant do this. Since i dont want to make you feel you HAVE to.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need to know which part of that sheet you want me to use. If it's *all* of those frames, I won't be able to do it, due to the time I'll need. I don't have that kind of time. I doubt anyone else would also accept the request if it consists of that entire sheet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOAH,
> 
> THE WHOLE SHEET? Man i aint nuts xD
> It'd take a few lines granted, but not the whole sheet, like i just want one of him using his kick moves in a row and one of him doing his love heart thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remove their backgrounds, and I'll get to work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing, I'll Box the sprites i want kk?
Click to expand...

If you're gnna do all that, why don't you just download an animation application so you can put the animation together yourself? It's not exactly hard.


----------



## NikoKing

Render: Here .  If you don't want to work with that render/it isn't working for you then you can use this render.
Text: Dunsparce!
Details: Surprise me  .
Size: 400x150
Color Scheme: I really don't mind, but just as long as it matches Dunsparce's colors  .
Lighting: Not dark, but not very bright.  Just try to make the areas around Dunsparce look nice.


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Render: Here .  If you don't want to work with that render/it isn't working for you then you can use this render.
> Text: Dunsparce!
> Details: Surprise me  .
> Size: 400x150
> Color Scheme: I really don't mind, but just as long as it matches Dunsparce's colors  .
> Lighting: Not dark, but not very bright.  Just try to make the areas around Dunsparce look nice.


I hate to break your bubble (Heh heh. I just blew a bubble a second ago.) 

But Males said that he's not taking anymore requests for the weekend.


----------



## Josh

Not to ruin any requests for m12 but Sanji I can help you make an animation signature/avatar, I do own an animation graphics store.


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render: Here .  If you don't want to work with that render/it isn't working for you then you can use this render.
> Text: Dunsparce!
> Details: Surprise me  .
> Size: 400x150
> Color Scheme: I really don't mind, but just as long as it matches Dunsparce's colors  .
> Lighting: Not dark, but not very bright.  Just try to make the areas around Dunsparce look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break your bubble (Heh heh. I just blew a bubble a second ago.)
> 
> But Males said that he's not taking anymore requests for the weekend.
Click to expand...

Oh, okay.  Thanks for letting me know  .


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Josh. said:
			
		

> Not to ruin any requests for m12 but Sanji I can help you make an animation signature/avatar, I do own an animation graphics store.


Yea i think i remember you saying....

Well heres what i want and you two can discuss among yourselfs who wants to do it.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>EDITED SHEET</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>

Essentally:

Red Boxes:
I want the backround to be animated love hearts rising and then him spinning 3-4 times before ending with the last sprite for a few seconds then looping.

Blue Boxes:
I want the backround to be an animated beach+sea (moonlight/sunlight up to you). and sanji just running across it, the backround moves with sanji, looping.

Brown Boxes:
Backround is just a plain one, i want him to do all theese moves in a row (if its impossible 'cuz i've deleted a sprite which links in the sprite sheet is a page back). THIS is the longest one.

I'd prefer .gif if thats ok?


----------



## Caius

Marcelo can I get a wooper Icon/sig sometime? Also want to hang out next week sometime? I think I can escape after class Monday-Wednesday or even after I see Kraft Thursday.


----------



## Josh

Sounds simple to me, I'm not sure about the beach moving with him, It doesn't make sense if the picture is going to be small.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sounds simple to me, I'm not sure about the beach moving with him, It doesn't make sense if the picture is going to be small.


Come on msn, i have some backrounds which one is a beach, you could rotate that since its kinda big so you could cut it into several parts. but theres all sorts if you wanna do somit different.


----------



## Josh

Code:
	

[IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/5bs0w5.gif[/IMG]

Done, I'll carry on the rest tomorrow or later today.
Enjoy.


----------



## m12

Josh. said:
			
		

> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/5bs0w5.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Done, I'll carry on the rest tomorrow or later today.
> Enjoy.


Thanks for taking this one. I don't have the time to work on animated requests just yet. I'll probably start them when I finish up this school year.


----------



## Josh

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/5bs0w5.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Done, I'll carry on the rest tomorrow or later today.
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking this one. I don't have the time to work on animated requests just yet. I'll probably start them when I finish up this school year.
Click to expand...

No problem. If you want, If someone asks you for an animation signature/avatar tell them to PM me.


----------



## Caius

I can do some signatures and icons as well. I'm the worst at actual animated stuff though.


----------



## m12

MrMr:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/bigpinkMrMr.png[/IMG]


Marcus: I tried out a new style, but it didn't go so smoothly.






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/poliwrathmarcussig.png[/IMG]


Kanto:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/kantosig.png[/IMG]


Rorato:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/roratomaplesig.png[/IMG]


Random:





		Code:
	

[img]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/randomguysig.png[/img]


Sam:






		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/samsig1avvy.png[/IMG]








		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/samsig1.png[/IMG]


Would you all like any changes?


----------



## random guy

Great work really well done thank you.


----------



## Caius

Looks really good marcelo.


----------



## SamXX

Dude, that's sexy thanks so much 

Could you maybe have it so you can see more of her hair? Please and thank you ^-^


----------



## Trundle

Thanks. It's purrfect.


----------



## SilentHopes

I think I'm going to die.

That. Is. The. Best. Signature. Ever.

YOU ROCK DUDE!


----------



## Kanto

Thanks man , it's amazing ,


----------



## m12

I'm glad you all like them. Sam, I'll be editing your request shortly.

Also, I've finished a new style of 3D signature (it's in my current signature under my posts).

Any critiques or comments are welcomed.


----------



## SamXX

m12 said:
			
		

> I'm glad you all like them. Sam, I'll be editing your request shortly.
> 
> Also, I've finished a new style of 3D signature (it's in my current signature under my posts).
> 
> Any critiques or comments are welcomed.


Thanks, sorry to be a pain.

Also, your new signature looks amazing!


----------



## Yokie

Are you still taking requests?


----------



## m12

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Are you still taking requests?


Not quite. I have to take this weekend to catch up on my requests.


I've made two new signatures. I've made the Daft Punk signature in my current signature, and I've also made a Lizardman signature using a new style.

Version 1:






Version 2:





Which one is interesting to you all? Comments and critique are welcomed.


----------



## Thunder

m12 said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still taking requests?
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite. I have to take this weekend to catch up on my requests.
> 
> 
> I've made two new signatures. I've made the Daft Punk signature in my current signature, and I've also made a Lizardman signature using a new style.
> 
> Version 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is interesting to you all? Comments and critique are welcomed.
Click to expand...

Woo! Lizardman  

I like the Daft Punk one, really HQ, Although, the light on the right is kind of distracting, but not that big of a distraction.

Nice work, Males.


----------



## AndyB

Daft Punk <3


----------



## Vex L'Cour

I see 2 lizardmen sigs 8/


----------



## Thunder

Sanji said:
			
		

> I see 2 lizardmen sigs 8/


There's supposed to be two, Version 1, and 2, one has a slight change in color.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see 2 lizardmen sigs 8/
> 
> 
> 
> There's supposed to be two, Version 1, and 2, one has a slight change in color.
Click to expand...

>feels silly<

number 1


----------



## Vex L'Cour

D/P + bump + Question

I recently got GIMP 2 and i wanna know how i can do this sorta stuff, you got any help/advice you can give me?


----------



## Jas0n

Sanji said:
			
		

> D/P + bump + Question
> 
> I recently got GIMP 2 and i wanna know how i can do this sorta stuff, you got any help/advice you can give me?


Google.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D/P + bump + Question
> 
> I recently got GIMP 2 and i wanna know how i can do this sorta stuff, you got any help/advice you can give me?
> 
> 
> 
> Google.
Click to expand...

No seriously, i prefer to hear it coming from someone like M12 or you, instead of google. its odd to explain


----------



## Jas0n

Sanji said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D/P + bump + Question
> 
> I recently got GIMP 2 and i wanna know how i can do this sorta stuff, you got any help/advice you can give me?
> 
> 
> 
> Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No seriously, i prefer to hear it coming from someone like M12 or you, instead of google. its odd to explain
Click to expand...

There's way too many aspects to explain and it's taken me and Marcelo years to get to the stage we're at right now.

Google is the best way to get started and find all the information you need, not to mention the fact you'll find picture and video tutorials.


----------



## m12

Jason is correct in this aspect. I can't teach you anything, it's all about experimentation and mimicry of standard practices, such as signature size, and bordering.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D/P + bump + Question
> 
> I recently got GIMP 2 and i wanna know how i can do this sorta stuff, you got any help/advice you can give me?
> 
> 
> 
> Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No seriously, i prefer to hear it coming from someone like M12 or you, instead of google. its odd to explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's way too many aspects to explain and it's taken me and Marcelo years to get to the stage we're at right now.
> 
> Google is the best way to get started and find all the information you need, not to mention the fact you'll find picture and video tutorials.
Click to expand...

-sees the words 'Years' and 'tutorials'-

Kk i'll keep requesting from you two and Josh.  :veryhappy:


----------



## SilentHopes

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D/P + bump + Question
> 
> I recently got GIMP 2 and i wanna know how i can do this sorta stuff, you got any help/advice you can give me?
> 
> 
> 
> Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No seriously, i prefer to hear it coming from someone like M12 or you, instead of google. its odd to explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's way too many aspects to explain and it's taken me and Marcelo years to get to the stage we're at right now.
> 
> Google is the best way to get started and find all the information you need, not to mention the fact you'll find picture and video tutorials.
Click to expand...

YEARS?! wonder.ful. >:|


----------



## Jas0n

Rorato said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously, i prefer to hear it coming from someone like M12 or you, instead of google. its odd to explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's way too many aspects to explain and it's taken me and Marcelo years to get to the stage we're at right now.
> 
> Google is the best way to get started and find all the information you need, not to mention the fact you'll find picture and video tutorials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEARS?! wonder.ful. >:|
Click to expand...

Well it's not something you can pick up overnight. Graphic design is an art, like drawing and painting. Just as drawing and painting take tons of practise and inspiration, so does graphic design.


----------



## SamXX

I've still got a far way to go in graphic design, I've only been going for not even a year. Tutorials really do help but don't use them for everything. If you're going to use a tutorial, add your own spin on it as well. Also, it's about what you think looks good. Keep experimenting on things and try a lot of flow/depth/lighting tutorials, they always help.


----------



## Caius

I've got to agree with these guys, graphic design is an art and something that takes a considerable amount of time to master. Once you've actually mastered it though it's something that will never leave you. You'll start noticing things you could do to make something better, begin wanting to do something that will get you noticed...

It's something that once you begin will never be able to get out of your mind.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Zr388 said:
			
		

> I've got to agree with these guys, graphic design is an art and something that takes a considerable amount of time to master. Once you've actually mastered it though it's something that will never leave you. You'll start noticing things you could do to make something better, begin wanting to do something that will get you noticed...
> 
> It's something that once you begin will never be able to get out of your mind.


I stick to Sprite design me thinks

Also Marcelo can you do me somit up?

Take the picture out from the wanted poster and add the top half of sanji's body from the picture below in it, and try and render it to put sky or something behind it.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


----------



## m12

Sanji said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to agree with these guys, graphic design is an art and something that takes a considerable amount of time to master. Once you've actually mastered it though it's something that will never leave you. You'll start noticing things you could do to make something better, begin wanting to do something that will get you noticed...
> 
> It's something that once you begin will never be able to get out of your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I stick to Sprite design me thinks
> 
> Also Marcelo can you do me somit up?
> 
> Take the picture out from the wanted poster and add the top half of sanji's body from the picture below in it, and try and render it to put sky or something behind it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I'm currently not taking any requests.


----------



## Caius

Yeah, you have something you owe :|


----------



## SilentHopes

I'll do it. Don't expect it to be good though.

Okay, I'm done with it, but I have to leave for school. I'll upload it after (In 8 hours)


----------



## Vex L'Cour

m12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to agree with these guys, graphic design is an art and something that takes a considerable amount of time to master. Once you've actually mastered it though it's something that will never leave you. You'll start noticing things you could do to make something better, begin wanting to do something that will get you noticed...
> 
> It's something that once you begin will never be able to get out of your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I stick to Sprite design me thinks
> 
> Also Marcelo can you do me somit up?
> 
> Take the picture out from the wanted poster and add the top half of sanji's body from the picture below in it, and try and render it to put sky or something behind it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm currently not taking any requests.
Click to expand...

Oh Sorry ^^;;

Well, can you keep it in reserve or somit similer? I dont mind, since im usually one of the first people you do.


----------



## SilentHopes

Okay Sanji. Here is your request.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Warning! Image is very large</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>




			
				Code said:
			
		

>


----------



## Palad][n

wow they're really good. i like how everything blends together and flows really nicely

oh and nice job roratoro too.


----------



## Jas0n

Honestly, you people using Marcelo's gallery for your own creations. Get your own V_V.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Rorato said:
			
		

> Okay Sanji. Here is your request.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Warning! Image is very large</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code said:
Click to expand...

How much do you want? That deserves a gift 8D


----------



## SilentHopes

Sanji said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Sanji. Here is your request.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Warning! Image is very large</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much do you want? That deserves a gift 8D
Click to expand...

You don't have to give me anything.

It only took like 10 minutes.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Rorato said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Sanji. Here is your request.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Warning! Image is very large</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much do you want? That deserves a gift 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to give me anything.
> 
> It only took like 10 minutes.
Click to expand...

Really odd thing is i have Gimp and i know how the Magic wand works, but idk how to Copy and paste :s


----------



## SilentHopes

Sanji said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Sanji. Here is your request.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Warning! Image is very large</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you want? That deserves a gift 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to give me anything.
> 
> It only took like 10 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really odd thing is i have Gimp and i know how the Magic wand works, but idk how to Copy and paste :s
Click to expand...

You don't know how to right click?

Right Click>Copy/Cut>Right Click> Paste


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Rorato said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Warning! Image is very large</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to give me anything.
> 
> It only took like 10 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really odd thing is i have Gimp and i know how the Magic wand works, but idk how to Copy and paste :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know how to right click?
> 
> Right Click>Copy/Cut>Right Click> Paste
Click to expand...

I tried that and got nothing :s oh well.....

Plus im really not confident with the magic wand.....
Although i spent a year doing graphic design in school x.x


----------



## AndyB

Sanji, Rorato... take it to a PM. Not in m12's thread.


----------



## m12

I re-downloaded GIMP today to instruct my friend from school the basics of the program. I felt nostalgic, so I decided to use it to create a mock-monster flick movie poster.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I haven't touched GIMP in about 2 years, so I took it easy.


----------



## SilentHopes

m12 said:
			
		

> I re-downloaded GIMP today to instruct my friend from school the basics of the program. I felt nostalgic, so I decided to use it to create a mock-monster flick movie poster.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I haven't touched GIMP in about 2 years, so I took it easy.


----------



## Hirosho

Can I request a sig with a picture of your choice of Konata with my name?

Background = Purple
Letters In Name = White


----------



## [Nook]

I want a sig that has a gradient rainbow background and says "The NPCs" in fancy text. On it should have the following sprites, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sorry if I'm asking for too much, but in return, I will pay 150 Bells or more if you want.


----------



## Jas0n

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 29 2010, 12:43:07 AM]I want a sig that has a gradient rainbow background and says "The NPCs" in fancy text. On it should have the following sprites,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if I'm asking for too much, but in return, I will pay 150 Bells or more if you want.


How anyone could think this would look good is beyond me xD


----------



## NikoKing

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 29 2010, 12:43:07 AM]I want a sig that has a gradient rainbow background and says "The NPCs" in fancy text. On it should have the following sprites,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if I'm asking for too much, but in return, I will pay 150 Bells or more if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> How anyone could think this would look good is beyond me xD
Click to expand...

Good point, but I don't think Nook is going for a professional type of signature. I believe he's going for more of an advertisement/info signature  .


----------



## Micah

Are you still taking requests?


----------



## m12

I'll be taking requests again tomorrow.


----------



## Bacon Boy

So not right now?


----------



## m12

I'm still not accepting requests at the moment. I barely have any time for my own projects. Speaking of projects, I've completed two new pieces:

Skyward Sword Signature:





Gyaray:


----------



## SilentHopes

Logo: http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-54566

Render: http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-54097

Text: Rorato


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> Logo: http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-54566
> 
> Render: http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-54097
> 
> Text: Rorato





> I'm still not accepting requests at the moment. I barely have any time for my own projects.


----------



## SilentHopes

m12 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logo: http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-54566
> 
> Render: http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-54097
> 
> Text: Rorato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not accepting requests at the moment. I barely have any time for my own projects.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I know. I was just telling you for when you could do it. Future reference I guess.


----------



## Thunder

Lovin' the colors on this one, although, i think that the sharpness/brightness kinda messes with the focal point :s


----------



## m12

Managed to get another one in. Hopefully, after all my packing and unpacking, I'll be able to take some requests.


----------



## Smugleaf

Are you taking requests now?

Edit: Whoops, didn't see the thingy. derp@me


----------



## Sab

effects are very messy, also theres no flow to it.i like ur concept tho kiu


----------



## m12

I haven't done a vertical tag in such a long time.


----------



## Thunder

m12 said:
			
		

> I haven't done a vertical tag in such a long time.


I like it, the colors, splatty effects, and the chalk-like text looks great.


----------



## muffun

m12 said:
			
		

> I haven't done a vertical tag in such a long time.


Spiffy.

The only thing is that the tag is so cluttered and busy, that's it's hard to identify the flow. Would also help if the lighting was a bit smoother, and the water-ripple effect on the character's hair was removed.


----------



## m12

Managed to make a new one, this time for a Signature of the Week on another forum.






Just displaying, but provide critique nonetheless; I need it to keep improving.


----------



## crazyredd45

m12 said:
			
		

> Managed to make a new one, this time for a Signature of the Week on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just displaying, but provide critique nonetheless; I need it to keep improving.


Looks cool

saying that i can't say it's bad as i can't even make siggys


----------



## Vooloo

m12 said:
			
		

> Managed to make a new one, this time for a Signature of the Week on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just displaying, but provide critique nonetheless; I need it to keep improving.


Soul Eater <3


----------



## Jas0n

This is still one of my favourite sigs made by you, it seems to tell a story aswell as just being simply awesome.


----------



## muffun

m12 said:
			
		

> Managed to make a new one, this time for a Signature of the Week on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just displaying, but provide critique nonetheless; I need it to keep improving.


Great, I just feel that the lighting could use a bit of tweaking so it doesn't feel so...flat.


----------



## m12

Got another one in.


----------



## Thunder

m12 said:
			
		

> Got another one in.


I like this one, the colors are great, and the text is awesome as well :0


----------



## Sab

these are getting good. what forum r u part of?

overall tho u just need to clean up ur effects a bit. kiu tho good work


----------



## m12

Well, I'm actually learning a lot from GFX Resource, which you are a long-time member of, if I'm not mistaken. The forum I'm partaking in the SOTW for isn't exactly graphics-inclined, though.


----------



## m12

New! Fresh! Now!






+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gochiroda






+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shibiruark

Isshu-Grade Fusions!


----------



## Sab

m12 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm actually learning a lot from GFX Resource, which you are a long-time member of, if I'm not mistaken. The forum I'm partaking in the SOTW for isn't exactly graphics-inclined, though.


oh lol cool. whats ur name on the forum? i just been lurking recently on there lol. 

btw the sprites look cool. even though i'm not a pokemon fan lol XP


----------



## Sab

m12 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm actually learning a lot from GFX Resource, which you are a long-time member of, if I'm not mistaken. The forum I'm partaking in the SOTW for isn't exactly graphics-inclined, though.


oh lol cool. whats ur name on the forum? i just been lurking recently on there lol. 

btw the sprites look cool. even though i'm not a pokemon fan lol XP


----------



## m12

I dug this out of the deep. I'm going to edit some posts, due to the apostrophe scrambling, and outdated examples. Please hold off on all requests until clearance to post them has been authorized by me. Thank you.


----------



## m12

Just a slight bump. My apologies for the double post. My shop is back in business, yet my skills are slowly fading. Bring on the requests. I need to recuperate my talent.


----------



## NikoKing

It's great you're getting back into making signatures  .  I really like the Sonic Colors signature you made


----------



## m12

Thanks, Niko. It's been a long time.

I got some new ones I've been warming up with.

I don't speak German, but I can if you like.


----------



## MasterC

These are really great signatures.They are Extremely better than the signatures I make.


----------



## m12

MasterC said:


> These are really great signatures.They are Extremely better than the signatures I make.


 
There's nothing you can't do if you set your mind to it. Let's start with your willingness to learn. Do you partake in tutorials? If you'd like, I can give you tips, though I'm not much of a teacher when it comes to illustrating my technique, since it's always fluctuating. Will a couple of pointers in private suffice? I can provide resources and critique.


----------



## MasterC

m12 said:


> There's nothing you can't do if you set your mind to it. Let's start with your willingness to learn. Do you partake in tutorials? If you'd like, I can give you tips, though I'm not much of a teacher when it comes to illustrating my technique, since it's always fluctuating. Will a couple of pointers in private suffice? I can provide resources and critique.


 
I actually tried some tutorials and a few tricks when I first got Gimp since I didn't know how to use it at first.As time went on I tried a few more tutorials and learned a few techniques.I don't really care if you give me some tips,but if you want you can.I can just study the signatures you made to see if there is anything you put into them that will help me learn to make better signatures.I can also look up more advanced tutorials too.


----------



## m12

I was an avid GIMP user a while back, you're in luck! If you'd like to look at some of my GIMP signatures, I'd be glad to round up some of the examples that have gotten positive feedback from peers in the past few years. Progress is truly astounding, you'll see it soon enough, by just even opening the program and messing around with the filters, the effects, the distortions. It's great. My inbox is always open for your questions.


----------



## Thunder

Glad to see you back and in the sig making biz M12!


----------



## bittermeat

Loving the Samus one a whole lot! Really clean stuff.


----------



## m12

I have returned, and I am back in business. I'm beginning my transition to relocate to Japan in April, so I have a lot of preparations to make, so please bear with me when it comes to deadlines. 

I dusted off Photoshop, and came up with this abomination.





I haven't made a signature in over 8 months. Please pardon my dust while I begin to re-acquire my skills. Requests will certainly give me an opportunity to improve.


----------



## Caius

Looks great to me. Missed you


----------



## Stevey Queen

These are really good. I like the pokemon fusions :3


----------



## m12

I'm back for now. I leave for Japan on April 15. I don't know if I'll be able to go online for a good long while, since I'll be on a ship.






Edit: Just finished another one.


----------



## Jas0n

Looking great as always! A weird shadow on the character in the second signature though. Feel like it needs to pop out more.

I love your little "M12" tag thing too.


----------



## Kip

All your signatures look pro!


----------



## m12

I'm sorry to have such a delay, but I've been pretty active in drawing lately. I'd like to show some of it off.

K.K. Concert (Work in Progress, will update when finished.)


----------



## m12

Double Post Palooza!

I'm back guys. Request away. I need to make some signatures!


----------



## Murray

your sigs look good but your current sig is a bit massive woops !


----------



## m12

I did a resize! If anybody is interested in ordering a signature, please do so here, through this link.


----------

